# My Song of the Day



## Jimdamick (Jul 1, 2020)

That's what this thread is solely about, which might not seem to be appropriate in the Politics forum, but most songs are political in one sense or another, right?
That's my argument anyway, because Politics really is it's own space, one unto it's own.
So, let's add a Juke Box & let everyone that's part of this environment add a song at their discretion,
Simple right?

I like this song






and this one also






& this is very cool 






Good night my friends & stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 1, 2020)

Almost forgot this one  ) )


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

this has summarized many days of the quarantine, which has been a complete waste due to the fucktards


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


after my wife and i had our kid and left the hospital, this was the first song on the radio getting in the car to drive back home. i didn't think much of it at the time, just made a mental note of it. 

the more i read about this song the more appropriate it seems. it's a little deeper and meaningful than i ever thought


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 1, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> this has summarized many days of the quarantine, which has been a complete waste due to the fucktards


Hey man, has anyone called you a funny motherfucker lately?
Probably not, right?
Well, congratulations!!!
Your a funny motherfucker from this moment on in my book


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 1, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> after my wife and i had our kid and left the hospital, this was the first song on the radio getting in the car to drive back home. i didn't think much of it at the time, just made a mental note of it.
> 
> the more i read about this song the more appropriate it seems. it's a little deeper and meaningful than i ever thought


at the end of the day you have too believe that you did the right thing in your path towards oblivion 
That's a good portion of it anyway the way I hear it.
Who has the answers?
No fucking one


----------



## topcat (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> at the end of the day you have too believe that you did the right thing in your path towards oblivion
> That's a good portion of it anyway the way I hear it.
> Who has the answers?
> No fucking one


That’s a pretty good way of summing up that song


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

Good morning my friends 






& this is my 1st song of the day & it (the revolution) is fucking here for real this time, I think


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> after my wife and i had our kid and left the hospital, this was the first song on the radio getting in the car to drive back home. i didn't think much of it at the time, just made a mental note of it.
> 
> the more i read about this song the more appropriate it seems. it's a little deeper and meaningful than i ever thought


This one is pretty good too


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

This is a great fucking song with deep roots.
It is a sad song about a dark time & place in American History, the Great Depression.
Some shit never changes it seems, it only gets delayed


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Some shit never changes it seems, it only gets delayed


In other words:


----------



## Rob Roy (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


>


Where do you live?
I'd LOVE to sit down with you & burn a couple & drink a few & discuss the State of the World.
That would be fun 
If your ever on the East Coast of the USA, let me know & we'll hook up
Peace out bro, your a funny guy


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

How fucking long?








How many days until Election Day in US?


Count down every day to Election Day in US, with your own customizable countdown clock.




days.to










Only 123 more days of pure fucking hell until we toss that motherfucking criminal too the curb & hopefully into a jail cell for crimes against Humanity


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> How fucking long?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s right Jim





Keepin with the LZ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s right Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s right Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, that's right, the time is coming very soon for Trump & the GOP, & that time is fucking now.
He/they should fear the Reaper, because it is coming & it's off with their Heads time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, that's right, the time is coming very soon for Trump & the GOP, & that time is fucking now.
> He/they should fear the Reaper, because it is coming & it's off with their Heads time


Oh, these guys will need to fear the reaper alright, especially Donald. It looks like a landslide from where I'm standing and voter suppression of mail in ballots will put the cap on it. It looks like a hat trick to me, more in the house and up to 10 senate seats out of 23, the southern red states death ride with Donald has just begun. Florida is gone and by the time nov 3rd rolls around Texas should have been devastated by covid, there are many red states in the same boat and a lot of them have GOP senators up for reelection, none are prepared for the onslaught.


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## eddy600 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2020)

eddy600 said:


>


have you decided whether you're a bernie guy or a trumptart yet today, eddy?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, these guys will need to fear the reaper alright, especially Donald. It looks like a landslide from where I'm standing and voter suppression of mail in ballots will put the cap on it. It looks like a hat trick to me, more in the house and up to 10 senate seats out of 23, the southern red states death ride with Donald has just begun. Florida is gone and by the time nov 3rd rolls around Texas should have been devastated by covid, there are many red states in the same boat and a lot of them have GOP senators up for reelection, none are prepared for the onslaught.


This is the music they should playing during the RNC's convention this year, not the Rolling Stones, because they, the GOP & Trump are dead, with the Republican party likely never too be held again with any great regard in the American political arena for a generation.
They obviously sold they're souls to the Devil & Trump, & now they must pay penance, which hopefully will be obscurity


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


Thank you for turning me onto him 

His style reminds me of this guy


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

Just a good song
RIP David


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is the music they should playing during the RNC's convention this year, not the Rolling Stones, because they, the GOP & Trump are dead, with the Republican party likely never too be held again with any great regard in the American political arena for a generation.
> They obviously sold they're souls to the Devil & Trump, & now they must pay penance, which hopefully will be obscurity


I like this tune, kinda reto sound, nice sky dance too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

You know what really, really, really fucking sucks?
It is that in this age of the Virus, that the age of the live show, the dancing in the aisles, the Mosh pits are officially over until a vaccine is developed, which will be a year, at least. 
Even then, live shows will never be the same I think.
I don't know about you guy's but I loved going to concerts, hanging out with strangers & sharing drugs .
All fucking gone for the foreseeable future & somehow I think they'll never, ever be the same.
Fuck COVID-19 & Trump


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I like this tune, kinda reto sound, nice sky dance too.


This would work also


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

Where would the World be without the Irish?
A fucking boring, more miserable place (if that's possible  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Yea, yea, yea.
This song is better


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm very tired now after a long day of battling the urge to be sober, which the demon on my left shoulder finally won, God bless him 
Anyway, so now I'm high & this song makes me smile & I hope it has the same affect on you 
Peace out & stay safe


----------



## SFnone (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just a good song
> RIP David


without damping the mood, fun fact, stevie ray played guitar on the album version of that, and felt kind of betrayed when bowie put himself on the music video as playing it... his words were, "'That motherfucker shouldn’t be pretending to be playing shit he wasn’t playing!"


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

SFnone said:


> without damping the mood, fun fact, stevie ray played guitar on the album version of that, and felt kind of betrayed when bowie put himself on the music video as playing it... his words were, "'That motherfucker shouldn’t be pretending to be playing shit he wasn’t playing!"


They can duke it out in Heaven 
RIP Stevie


----------



## SFnone (Jul 2, 2020)

I just posted this in the 60's thread, but what the hell, I think it fits here too... I usually don't care for lyrics in the video, but I think it actually helps in this case... still seems relevant... maybe a different kind of war, but still strikes a chord... at least in my view...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

I just finished my last ale, and am in a morose mood (burp)
So too cheer myself up, I'm playing this


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I just posted this in the 60's thread, but what the hell, I think it fits here too... I usually don't care for lyrics in the video, but I think it actually helps in this case... still seems relevant... maybe a different kind of war, but still strikes a chord... at least in my view...


Somethings seemingly never fucking change, at least the anger against the wrongs perpetuated on the youth of the World by they're elders.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

Good night all my friends.
This is a good song in my opinion, especially when I think of my wife


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 2, 2020)

Here is my song contribution that seems to fit, but fit better a couple weeks ago.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm very tired now after a long day of battling the urge to be sober, which the demon on my left shoulder finally won, God bless him
> Anyway, so now I'm high & this song makes me smile & I hope it has the same affect on you
> Peace out & stay safe


I knew you had some funk in ya Jim!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Did someone say blues?


----------



## topcat (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Trumps new campaign song from my favourite King:


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Good morning motherfuckers!!!!!

This is my 1st Song of the Day






Peace out & stay safe & have a great fucking day


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2020)

James, I think you'll really enjoy Anders. He is one of the less known greats imo. As an addict his songs mostly describe his life's struggles with raw to the bone, rock and blues. He's the real deal, can't say enough, he's easily one of the most talented artists I've seen on stage. Happy Fridays


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I knew you had some funk in ya Jim!


I got it all, my man


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here is my song contribution that seems to fit, but fit better a couple weeks ago.


We will get there, slowly albeit, but surely


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I knew you had some funk in ya Jim!


Oh yea, I got that funky feeling the 1st time I saw this guy when I was 9


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I got it all, my man


I knew it!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh yea, I got that funky feeling the 1st time I saw this guy when I was 9


A legend!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I knew it!


I just gotta have it, or I will go FUCKING INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I just gotta have it, or I will go FUCKING INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That waters too Hotta!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> A legend!


I had the privilege to see him once & he was one of those rare entertainers that was a force upon nature.
Once he was on stage, he really controlled the room & was a remarkable showman.
He was one of a kind, really.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I had the privilege to see him once & he was one of those rare entertainers that was a force upon nature.
> Once he was on stage, he really controlled the room & was a remarkable showman.
> He was one of a kind, really.


I wish I could have seen him.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Yea, I Twisted & am proud of it 






I saw Chubby Checker in a club in NYC in 1980, and it was one of the best shows I had ever seen & too this day sticks in my brain.
Just imagine 300+ Punks/New Wave heads, all of us shitfaced, high on blow & booze Twisting at one time?
I just pissed myself laughing, thinking about it again
Ah, sweet memories


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I Twisted & am proud of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can just picture a bunch of punk rockers twisting and shouting.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Fuck Reagan, that Alzheimer's ridden POS that was a 2 bit actor, just like Trump, that somehow bullshitted the American public into believing that he actually knew what he was doing
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/reagan-gives-cia-authority-to-establish-the-contras
Anyway, this is a good song


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

Is it Friday night yet?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Reagan, that Alzheimer's ridden POS that was a 2 bit actor, just like Trump, that somehow bullshitted the American public into believing that he actually knew what he was doing
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/reagan-gives-cia-authority-to-establish-the-contras
> Anyway, this is a good song


Ever been to Newfoundland? Very similar things happened in Ireland, with very similar people! Both my parents are from Newfoundland, I was the first to be born in "Canada", dad came during the war and Mom and the rest of the family emigrated to Canada, just before Newfoundland joined up with Canada in 1949.

Here is a local boy with some local music, historical folk stuff. Stan Rogers died in Texas going back into a burning crashed plane for the third time to save others, he died a hero. He also had a sense of humor as all good men do.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 3, 2020)

Apologize if already posted, I haven't gone through every post


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

Another one from Stan, this one for America, sing along with rise again, a song of perseverance by ordinary people.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is it Friday night yet?


Almost, my man.
But I have a good feeling it's gonna be fucking memorable, one way or the other


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 3, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Apologize if already posted, I haven't gone through every post


Wasn't expecting the shooting.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Apologize if already posted, I haven't gone through every post


Nope, it wasn't posted yet but definitely was on my list.
Gambino nails it with this one


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another one from Stan, this one for America, sing along with rise again, a song of perseverance by ordinary people.


This one fits well with that tune, me thinks


----------



## topcat (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

It's time for some Canadian Music too sooth the soul 






and this is one from my newest favorite Canadian band, Arcade Fire (buy their albums, you'll be happy)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm really digging this thread.
It's great being turned onto other musical option's/thoughts from friends.
It just doesn't get any better than this for me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm really digging this thread.
> It's great being turned onto other musical option's/thoughts from friends.
> It just doesn't get any better than this for me.


I miss pinworm


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I miss pinworm


Where the fuck did he go?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where the fuck did he go?


One never knows with him.

He's complicated.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

I love the exuberance of the audience.
So polite


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

topcat said:


>


This is better


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One never knows with him.
> 
> He's complicated.


He was an entity for sure.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is better


i love you jim- thank you for being our RIU cheerleader


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i love you jim- thank you for being our RIU cheerleader


I love you too sister 
Now pick a song for the Juke Box & contribute.
I've been watching you............


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 3, 2020)

Here’s my 2 choices ... there’s many but like these two. Turn up to 11.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm laying back now with a bowl of nice, just chilling.
If anyone else has the same opportunity now, grab a bowl/joint/blunt & lay back & smoke & listen too this song.
It will make you feel much better, guaranteed


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 3, 2020)

Raising my beer and bowl to fellow growers , what a fucking year so far right ?

Be safe and dont blow your fucking trimming hand off with any china made fireworks.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Raising my beer and bowl to fellow growers , what a fucking year so far right ?
> 
> Be safe and dont blow your fucking trimming hand off with any china made fireworks.


Yea, right? 
What a fucking year, actually what a fucking miserable 4 fucking years ever since Trump entered the political landscape.
But, the sun is setting on his miserable ass so there is that hope of a Trump free America soon.
You take care also & have a happy & safe 4th of July.


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can just picture a bunch of punk rockers twisting and shouting.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Everyone should/will/can Twist & Shout in their Lifetime
Oooh yea baby !!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


There're ya go girl!!!
Good song you picked although I figured you be more into this 






or this


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> There're ya go girl!!!
> Good song you picked although I figured you be more into this
> 
> 
> ...


i chose the song for content.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i chose the song for content.


As one always should.
What other point is there?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> As one always should.
> *What other point is there?*


the music itself.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for some Canadian Music too sooth the soul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone say Canadian band?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did someone say Canadian band?


Keep them coming bro!!!
I need the enlightenment


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

Here ya go my soulful friend


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

2nd Song of the Day.
The part about the weed , whites (speed) & wine always brings a smile too my face
RIP Lowell, you are missed


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Here ya go my soulful friend


Marrying that cunt ended his life, at least that's my opinion.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Speaking of Nirvana, this guy did alright for himself


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


Was this a concert?
EL&P/J Geils/BB King/Allman Bros etc.?
Holy fuck!!!!
I never heard of it before 
Thanks for turning me onto it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

When the front people in two blues bands get married, this is what you get.

Bands merged, nobody was laid off. Lol.






Susan oozes sexuality, I hope to see them live again someday.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Yea, it was a concert   
& here it is


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> When the front people in two blues bands get married, this is what you get.
> 
> Bands merged, nobody was laid off. Lol.
> 
> ...


That's Butch Trucks boy, right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That's Butch Trucks boy, right?


Butch was his uncle, got him jamming with the Allman Bros. at 13. Child prodigy, plays slide like Duane Allman. Even uses the glass pill bottle and same Gibson guitar.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Butch was his uncle, got him jamming with the Allman Bros. at 13. Child prodigy, plays slide like Duane Allman. Even uses the glass pill bottle and same Gibson guitar.


Without Duane's slide on this song, it would have sucked, and I'm not kidding


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm in the mood for 60's R&R and who better than the Who to make one smile.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, it was a concert
> & here it is


It was a music festival in Puerto Rico January 1, 1972. 

Time flies, I still have the vinyl LP. It was a cutout, didn't sell.

They had one of just a handful of free form rock stations in Pittsburgh back then. No program director, DJ s could play anything they wanted to.
WYDD 104.7, they would play the Nitzinger song every Friday evening. I started buying blues albums after I heard that song, and never stopped. Lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It was a music festival in Puerto Rico January 1, 1972.
> 
> Time flies, I still have the vinyl LP. It was a cutout, didn't sell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I had never heard of it.
Man, that must have been some show.
You like the Blues?
I love the fucking Blues, they are the Soul of Rock & Roll!!!!
Do you like this guy?






or how about this guy?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Thanks for the info, I had never heard of it.
> Man, that must have been some show.
> You like the Blues?
> I love the fucking Blues, they are the Soul of Rock & Roll!!!!
> ...


The three Kings. BB, Albert and Freddie. Joe Bonamassa salutes them at every concert.

I fell in love with the Allman Bros. in high school. On their live albums, they would always say who wrote the song. Bobby Blue Bland song, T-bone Walker song, etc. I'd then buy some of their stuff at a local used record store and wound up discovering the real blues artists. 

I started playing guitar when I was 58. All I can play is 12 bar, string bending slow blues. Not that I'm good but I always had an ear for it.

I'm too old to play fast. Lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The three Kings. BB, Albert and Freddie. Joe Bonamassa salutes them at every concert.


Joe Bonamassa, is one of my favourites and is amazing live.

Yesterday Jim put up an old Etta James song. I love Etta’s voice as it aged. It became more bluesey, IMO.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Thanks for the info, I had never heard of it.
> Man, that must have been some show.
> You like the Blues?
> I love the fucking Blues, they are the Soul of Rock & Roll!!!!
> ...


YES and YES!

Here is a local guy who was mentored by BB King:


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

How about some old blues. I could (and have) spend the entire day listening to this stuff.





SRV did an amazing cover of a Howlin Wolf song:


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

For da' Donohdt; I wish that for just one time, you could stand inside my shoes. You'd know what a _drag _it is to see you!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th of July to all of my American brothers and sisters!


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

Two Jews Blues. (I wish I could take credit for that, it's a good one)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th of July, America.


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Good morning fellow mutants & have a wonderful 4th of July!!!!

This is my 1st Song of the Day (Dylan is God  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm sipping my coffee now, without whiskey for the time being, and this song came too my mind


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

injinji said:


> Birthday boy.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 4, 2020)

Let's do this right, the fucking boss.

And I swear to God if somebody posts a Ted Nugent video today, I'm going to fucking lose it.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

Norton Buffalo on harp! RIP


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> And I swear to God if somebody posts a Ted Nugent video today, I'm going to fucking lose it.


And I personally will curse them with my Irish juju beads so hard that they will regret that they ever existed


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

God bless America!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> And I personally will curse them with my Irish juju beads so hard that they will regret that they ever existed


Damn James. I was just going to post a Lee Greenwood video!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Let's do this right, the fucking boss.
> 
> And I swear to God if somebody posts a Ted Nugent video today, I'm going to fucking lose it.


When I hear Ted Nugent now I always think about an episode of That 70’s Show when Fes made T shirts to sell at a Ted Nigent concert but Fes spelled it Tad Nugent.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

This is good
The Old Man shows the youngsters how too do it


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

Sonny Landreth. I love slide guitar.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

And now, for something completely different. 





A fun, entertaining, talented band. I saw them in S.F. and Cotati. Very popular S.F. band in the mid 80s. Watch the whole show when you're quarantined.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> And now, for something completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t watch the whole show but what I saw was good. 

I sure miss live music.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I didn’t watch the whole show but what I saw was good.
> 
> I sure miss live music.


Yeah, wait for some down time. Forty five minutes is a lot to take in when there's other stuff going on.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

It's time for some of my man, Boy George & CC


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

While I'm into 80's New Wave, here's a few good ones


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Now I wanna hear women 

















This one is from Chrissies last album, Stockholm ( Buy it)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Now I wanna hear women
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your Patti and raise you a Nomi.











I think Bowie might have been in the second one.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'll see your Patti and raise you a Nomi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll call you with a Patti






And raise you with a Joan






(this is fun, right?)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll call you with a Patti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I met Joan. She's tiny.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

Alright then. (Since you don't like Linda Ronstadt)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Almost forgot the Queen


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Ok, enough pussy shit.
Turn it the fuck up>>>>>


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

One more Cult song <<>>


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Right back at ya bro 

Ha ha ha, hell yea, let's fucking Dance.....


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

When my wife plays this song & turns it up loud I know I did something wrong


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

This addition to the Juke Box is via my wife Jill.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

My wife is now taking control of one of my last vestiges of independence left too me, RIU.
She's now insisting on adding a song a day too the Juke Box.
This is her latest demand


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

And now this







What do you think, do you like her musical taste?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Ok, this is her last selection of the day.
Very good choice, that I must admit


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

My turn


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

Appropriate In the age of COVID....


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 4, 2020)

For my final song of the day, on this 4th of July, I wish peace and health for all my American brothers and sisters.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> For my final song of the day, on this 4th of July, I wish peace and health for all my American brothers and sisters.


This might be my last song of the day ( but I really doubt it )
I pick this one because we only too wait until November 3, & then we can change this path of destruction we as a Nation have been on for the last 4 years.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)

To Individual 1;


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Mid 60's Brit, here I come


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Mid 60's Brit, here I come


And 5 years later


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Mid 60's Brit, here I come







Ray Davies is a genius, IMO.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

The White Album came up on another thread. Made me think of this classic from the 60’s


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Good morning & let's dance


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

It’s Sunday and it made me think of Etta


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And 5 years later


And 10 Years After 

Let's do some more dancing.....


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Always room for some more Alvin


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2020)

Boxes, pills, and pain


You ever get a chance to see this guy, do not hesitate, epic.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm totally into a Hippie Head this morning & and gonna run with that ball for awhile.
I hope I don't get too boring


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

I totally relate to this video   
(& I survived, well, sorta  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2020)

Hope I don't kill your hippie head, but this is fitting, Sunday morning coming down


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Let's do some more dancing...


OK!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

One more from my favorite band of all time (I do like the Beatles a lot though)
Roll one, put your feet up & smoke it & relax listening to some of the greatest music ever written


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Hope I don't kill your hippie head, but this is fitting, Sunday morning coming down


Kris is my man, along with this group of misfits 
Keep it coming, bro


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

yee haah!!!
Sing it LOUD!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Some more from The Highwaymen


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

It's time to mix it up a wee bit.
Just thought of Trump & this came too my mind


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Here's a good one
Crank it up


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2020)

Watching a lot of these videos makes me realize how much I miss live music. Fortunately, a good friend bought me a ticket to Dark Star Orchestra in February. I'm definitely going to cut loose at the next show when this shit is all behind us. Tab is great, also recommend seeing if you get the chance.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok, my hippie head jones is fixed, so from now on I'm heading into the 21st Century.
Now for some EDM


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Hope I don't kill your hippie head, but this is fitting, Sunday morning coming down


Makes me remember my grandpa and uncle.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Makes me remember my grandpa and uncle.


In a good way I hope. A little depressing but such a great song.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> In a good way I hope. A little depressing but such a great song.


I really only have good feelings towards the people in my family, I know their faults, but that is family.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Watching a lot of these videos makes me realize how much I miss live music. Fortunately, a good friend bought me a ticket to Dark Star Orchestra in February. I'm definitely going to cut loose at the next show when this shit is all behind us. Tab is great, also recommend seeing if you get the chance.


I saw Tab a couple three years ago at the Moon in Tally. Great show. His work in wetland preservation would make him a rockstar in green circles, no matter what he did for a living.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

You know I smoked a lotta grass....


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Watching a lot of these videos makes me realize how much I miss live music. Fortunately, a good friend bought me a ticket to Dark Star Orchestra in February. I'm definitely going to cut loose at the next show when this shit is all behind us. Tab is great, also recommend seeing if you get the chance.


Yea, I'm seriously missing live shows & see no hope on the horizon until a vaccine is developed.
Oh fucking well, ay least I have my memories,
I saw these guy's the last show of a gig that was supposed too be for 7 shows, but the cunt's that sold the tickets oversold it & the Clash said fuck it, I'll play until the end.





They did 14 shows in 14 day's in Bonds in Times Square, NYC in 1980 and I was fortunate enough to be there for the last night, & this was the last song they played at 3:00 AM (I ended up missing my train back home & slept on the street on 42nd)






Yea, I love the Clash, definitely a Desert Island Band


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

While I'm in a Clash head, let me release these memories unto you


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

RIP Joe, you made your mark & I personally appreciated it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

It's time too plant some seeds, yea mon!!!








These are my luvly ladies 3 weeks into bloom.
Looking alright , eh?
Ha Ha Ha, I fucking love growing herb


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2020)

injinji said:


> I saw Tab a couple three years ago at the Moon in Tally. Great show. His work in wetland preservation would make him a rockstar in green circles, no matter what he did for a living.


Yeah, I think my friend, who was some what of a promoter, told me he piloted planes to and from oil rigs, before going into music. He also said he has a music festival on his property in the bayou every year. Sounds like a nice guy.


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2020)

"It riles them to believe that you perceive the web they weave and keep on thinking free"


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

It's time for some Bob


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


When I got out of the navy in '79 my mom gave me an old suitcase and that 45 was in it

In 1980 I moved to Sisters, Oregon and the local tavern had an old jukebox so I gave them that record and they put it in the jukebox for me


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok, done with Bob for the moment, so let's explore further.
Anyone know this band?
There're fucking great


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> "It riles them to believe that you perceive the web they weave and keep on thinking free"


Moody Blues, Creedence Clearwater, Beatles were my main bands when I was 15


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

But these guys were cool also 






One of the greatest drummers that ever picked up the sticks, Carl Palmer, shines in this vid.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

My final Song of the Day for 7.5.2020
I'm tired & going to bed.
Good Night all, see ya later
Peace out & stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok, I lied as usual.
I'm back, but now I really am going to bed listening to Tchaikovsky 
Just had to share this one, it makes me smile & I'm pretty sure it will also give you a grin


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


Love Coco!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

Good morning everyone, how ya'll doing?
I just got off my knees after saying my daily Rosary & this song came too mind 






Have a simply marvelous day, sweethearts!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

This one I dedicate to Donny Boy


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 6, 2020)

And just because it popped up and it is fun to watch him dance.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

One more XTC song
turn it up>>>>


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> And just because it popped up and it is fun to watch him dance.


Good morning my friend 
Nice music


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

Ok, I'm a chronic liar, so don't believe a word that I say.
This will be my last XTC song of the day


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

This one is for Melania


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


This came around on the mp3 player while I was cutting grass this morning.


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

injinji said:


> This came around on the mp3 player while I was cutting grass this morning.


That is a good Forever Young, but this one is better


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

injinji said:


> This came around on the mp3 player while I was cutting grass this morning.


If you’re not aware, there’s a great documentary on the band on Crave. “Once were Brothers”. 

Highly recommended by this fan.


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you’re not aware, there’s a great documentary on the band on Crave. “Once were Brothers”.
> 
> Highly recommended by this fan.


Thanks. One little tidbit about The Band was the fact Dylan had to get them to go into the south when his band quit. They had a show in Dallas, and one of the guys said, "they killed Kennedy, and they liked him."


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2020)

Live hand-in-hand and together we'll stand
On the threshold of a dream 
(I'm just a fuckin' hippy at heart)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

Ok, now I'm into German techno


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok, now I'm into German techno


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> (I'm just a fuckin' hippy at heart)


I hear ya bro 
That attitude sure as shit didn't make me rich, but the peace of mind of a true Hippie philosophy has made it easier to cope with the insanity of the one's in Power & their Destruction of all things that are really worthwhile while we are allowed to breath.
Oh well, what's one too do?
This song gives me an idea


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

How about Joe Cocker covering the Beatles? It’s hard to improve on the original, especially when it’s the Beatles but this is pretty fucking close!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'll be playing this within a couple hours of the first election returns this November. Count on it.






He mentions the "3 Kings" at 2:45, sa!utes them every show.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

And when Trump goes to bed on election night, he won’t find Melania, he’ll find......


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 6, 2020)

The thread title is My* Song* of the Day.

Posting 10 or 15 videos per day is just blatant SPAM.

None of this is Political and we have a forum dedicated to Music.

Closed, but I can move it to Music if you like.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Opened again as long as the SPAM is within reason.

One video per day please.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2020)

Here’s my one song for the day. I just watched Hamilton last night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 9, 2020)

Ok, my Song of the Day 






Have a great day


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)

Jimmy strikes up the band. Made me think of this song.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 9, 2020)

Could Jim see into the future?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2020)

Dedicated for this obviously obsessed totally 'not' another foreign troll account.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2020)

Happy birthday Arlo!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 10, 2020)

I didn't post a song of Song of the Day yesterday, so I figure I have 2 coming.

Here they are


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2020)

Jim, always pushing the envelope. I fuckin love that guy!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Happy birthday Arlo!


Fuck yea, Happy B Day


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 10, 2020)

Shush !!!
I'm gonna hopefully sneak one more in today because it was Fathers Day recently & where would Arlo be without Woody?






Please forgive me rollitup, I couldn't resist


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2020)

This ones for the Trump supporters.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 11, 2020)

The Time is rapidly approaching for that sack of shit sitting in the WH to go to jail for obstructing justice.









2020 US Presidential Election


Counting time since Nov 3, 2020. Showing days, hours, minutes and seconds counting up




www.timeanddate.com





Anyway, this is a good song


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 12, 2020)

This is My Song of the Day at this moment in my day 
Old song that actually resonates more deeply now than it did when it was written over 30 years ago during those good old Reagan years.
Isn't that fucking amazing that now, in the Age of Trump, the most fucked up Presidents all of a sudden become fondly remembered.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Happy birthday Arlo!


I walked into a music store in Ellensburg, Washington just as Arlo Guthrie was walking out- I did a double-take and he smiled at me

I was killing time while my '65 toyota landcruiser wagon's seized rearend input bearing was being repaired after I broke down on the highway while traveling to Seattle from Goldendale, Washington in 1981


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Fuck 1 song a Day.
Here's 2


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 12, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I walked into a music store in Ellensburg, Washington just as Arlo Guthrie was walking out- I did a double-take and he smiled at me
> 
> I was killing time while my '65 toyota landcruiser wagon's seized rearend input bearing was being repaired after I broke down on the highway while traveling to Seattle from Goldendale, Washington in 1981


A fucking 1965 Toyota Landcruiser actually broke?
Holy shit, I never heard of that happening too one of the greatest vehicles ever made.
Very cool vehicle 

Was it like this?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> A fucking 1965 Toyota Landcruiser actually broke?
> Holy shit, I never heard of that happening too one of the greatest vehicles ever made.
> Very cool vehicle
> 
> ...


No, it was a *wagon*

Think "Daktari" with a hardtop


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


Thanks for sharing, definitely a band that is going down in my book.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 12, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


>


You are like the only other person on this planet that apparently knows this band existed.
You have no idea the size of the smile on my face listening too this song after, what, like 50 fucking years?

I'd play ya one back, but I'm over my limit as it stands now (fucking Nazis  )


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You are like the only other person on this planet that apparently knows this band existed.
> You have no idea the size of the smile on my face listening too this song after, what, like 50 fucking years?
> 
> I'd play ya one back, but I'm over my limit as it stands now (fucking Nazis  )


I bought that cassette from the ship's store aboard the destroyer I served on in 1976


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2020)

Released in the US on this day in 1964


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Released in the US on this day in 1964


Ringo was too easy on the cow bell though, otherwise a great tune


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Ringo was too easy on the cow bell though, otherwise a great tune


Lmao. Needs more cowbell! I’d post that skit from SNL but I’d be over my limit for the day.

“I’m just like the rest of you. I put my pants on one leg at a time, but once my pants are on, I make gold records”


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Released in the US on this day in 1964


Yea, 1964 great year for good music.
Here's one from 1968


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lmao. Needs more cowbell! I’d post that skit from SNL but I’d be over my limit for the day.
> 
> “I’m just like the rest of you. I put my pants on one leg at a time, but once my pants are on, I make gold records”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 13, 2020)

Ride the snake. He's old, and his skin is cold.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't like gunz n roses. Never have.

But Axl Rose owned Steve Mnuchin, so what the hell?








I'll break bread with you anytime Axl. I'm buying.


And you too Dee Snyder, because you've got Axl's back. Never liked your music either.






Fuck Ted Nugent the faux patriot and Kid Rock, the faux trailer trash that grew up in a posh mansion with a silver coke spoon shoved up his nose. Fuck them real good.


----------



## topcat (Jul 14, 2020)

Today, the hippy in me has arisen. So, wear your beads, light a candle, form a drum circle, and sway to the music.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

I guess this old guy is becoming antisocial because spending more time with my wife and daughter has been amazing.

The thing I miss the most is live music. Anthony Gomes was the last live show I saw, back in December.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Jul 14, 2020)

Break time from politics .... hope it wasn't posted before but oh well.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2020)

Ok I, just finished my working day by going to the town dump to get rid of some trash & I mowed the lawn with the help of my son & the chili con carnie that I made with both pork & beef is on the stove simmering for dinner.
Now, it's my time too chill out & both my pipe & glass are full, ready for depletion & my feet are up & I'm ready to relax 
My 1st Song of the Day


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Happy birthday Arlo!


Happy birthday Woody.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> Today, the hippy in me has arisen. So, wear your beads, light a candle, form a drum circle, and sway to the music.


Jesus Christ was the 1st true Hippie & I have always strove to follow Christ's teachings.
He was my original sifu in a way.
Anyway, this is pretty good if you like Hippies


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2020)

injinji said:


> Happy birthday Woody.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2020)

Unions have always been scapegoated by the Capitalist as being Communist.
Yea, that's fucking right, the workers standing together against the slave fucking masters.
Republicans hate Unions & that's one of my main reasons that I hate fucking Republicans, it's they're abuse of the average worker.
The GOP has no soul or heart at it's core, it is simply an empty pit that they try too fill with cash to fill the void, thinking that will make them complete.
Ha ha ha, good luck with that shit


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2020)

Never heard of this guy until this week but I do love a good throw-back. I try to find a new musician to consume every week since the Covid.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Never heard of this guy until this week but I do love a good throw-back. I try to find a new musician to consume every week since the Covid.


Where you been man?
He's fucking awesome 
Over the limit but here's one more


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> . I try to find a new musician to consume every week since the Covid


That's what this thread is about.
Ever hear these guy's before?
Very cool band


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2020)

Last Union Song of the the Day by my man Billy Bragg


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Jesus Christ was the 1st true Hippie & I have always strove to follow Christ's teachings.
> He was my original sifu in a way.
> Anyway, this is pretty good if you like Hippies


I went to junior high with the son of the fat guy in the 5th Dimension- they performed at a school assembly once


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 14, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went to junior high with the son of the fat guy in the 5th Dimension- they performed at a school assembly once


Man, that must have been awesome.
Good memory I can imagine
Ah, the good old day's (I'm an Aquarius so I always figured I was special when this song came out    )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Man, that must have been awesome.
> Good memory I can imagine
> Ah, the good old day's (I'm an Aquarius so I always figured I was special when this song came out    )


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where you been man?
> He's fucking awesome
> Over the limit but here's one more


I watched that video a few days ago. Looks like it might have been filmed in Chicago, (edit: nope, St. Louis - fuck the Cardinals). It made me homesick for two-flats and burlesque girls.

Haven't been back there all year - but I won't be able to say that next Monday.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I watched that video a few days ago. Looks like it might have been filmed in Chicago, (edit: nope, St. Louis - fuck the Cardinals). It made me homesick for two-flats and burlesque girls.
> 
> Haven't been back there all year - but I won't be able to say that next Monday.


You from Chicago?
Great town in the summer, although not that much in the winter, (brrrh  )


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You from Chicago?
> Great town in the summer, although not that much in the winter, (brrrh  )


Born and raised. We usually find some way to pass the winter that keeps us amused.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

In honour of Johnny Thunders birthday today:


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Born and raised. We usually find some way to pass the winter that keeps us amused.


I love Chicago summer and winter. Are you for the Cubs or White Sox?


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Born and raised. We usually find some way to pass the winter that keeps us amused.


My mother & father met in Chicago coming over from Canada when they emigrated from Ireland.
That's where my family entered the US.
I have lot's of family still there
Was there twice personally, once when I was 7 when my mom took me on a Greyhound bus from NY (fucking torture  ) & the 2nd time was around 20 years ago to visit some of my wife's art school friends & see a Monet exhibit.
I had the best cut of beef in my life in Lawry's (I had to ask a cop where to go to get some good beef  )
Oh, and I definitely have a soft spot for some Chicago blues.
Muddy Waters?
Hell yea


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My mother & father met in Chicago coming over from Canada when they emigrated from Ireland.
> That's where my family entered the US.
> I have lot's of family still there
> Was there twice personally, once when I was 7 when my mom took me on a Greyhound bus from NY (fucking torture  ) & the 2nd time was around 20 years ago to visit some of my wife's art school friends & see a Monet exhibit.
> ...


One you can play on election night, it will be appropriate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My mother & father met in Chicago coming over from Canada when they emigrated from Ireland.
> That's where my family entered the US.
> I have lot's of family still there
> Was there twice personally, once when I was 7 when my mom took me on a Greyhound bus from NY (fucking torture  ) & the 2nd time was around 20 years ago to visit some of my wife's art school friends & see a Monet exhibit.
> ...


But this would be a better election night tune and even more appropriate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> But this would be a better election night tune and even more appropriate


Am I helping at all with the periodic episodes of despair?


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

A tune for the times. . . . . .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My mother & father met in Chicago coming over from Canada when they emigrated from Ireland.
> That's where my family entered the US.
> I have lot's of family still there
> Was there twice personally, once when I was 7 when my mom took me on a Greyhound bus from NY (fucking torture  ) & the 2nd time was around 20 years ago to visit some of my wife's art school friends & see a Monet exhibit.
> ...


Well just so the outcast doesn't feel too lonely, pop over to my new thread for a laugh from time to time, or set yer young fellow onto it if he's inclined to adventure as most young men are.






FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality.


FPV (First Person View) The pilot flies planes and drones immersively using VR goggles called FPV goggles Here we cover and rant about the the modern RC (Radio Control) hobby and it's many modern offshoots. Since the introduction of digital technology and cell phone sized electronics, it has...



www.rollitup.org





Also, here is another election night tune appropriate to the political situation, and moment. Ya know Trump changed America when old hippies take down political protest songs! 

*Good Riddance*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You from Chicago?
> Great town in the summer, although not that much in the winter, (brrrh  )


Hey James, you've created some of the best threads in the political section and you can do the same here, if you build it they will come, we can do more than whine and bitch in the political section and I'm branching out myself.
Build the best fucking music thread on RIU, there should be many interested, do some marketing on the popular threads, most people have no idea of all the content on the site. Threads can be used to share a hobby and that's how it all started anyway and it's the sites purpose, we can gather others with a similar interest and promote our hobbies and passions too.

I'm not too big a music fan, but I will visit and contribute, have an election night tune party! Plan events! Live stream from youtube into the fucking page and make a radio station!  Wear a mask and set an example, besides if your avatar is anything to go by yer pretty ugly.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> when old hippies take down political protest songs!


Just because someone has long hair, that does not make one a true Hippie.
I've known plenty of long haired scumbags.
Being a true Hippie is a matter of the heart, a belief in sharing love & happiness with everyone you encounter, no matter what the result is.
Long hair was a proud revolutionary banner at one point in time, now it is just a fashion statement.
For me in the 60's & 70's it meant being ostracized as a freak & made it harder to work/get a job but I couldn't/wouldn't sell out my convictions, so yea, I struggled by letting my freak flag fly, but there was no way out actually..
I cut my hair around 25 years ago because it is actually a pain in the ass too have in the summer & dry in the winter, so I said fuck it and shaved my head.
I was married and really didn't give a fuck about how I looked anymore, I just wanted comfort (age will do that to you  )
Anyway, music is a major part of my soul so there is no way on God's Green Earth that my expressions thru music will ever be diminished 
Yea, I'll still get my jam in, no matter what, but from now on it'll be my Song of the Moment


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just because someone has long hair, that does not make one a true Hippie.
> I've known plenty of long haired scumbags.
> Being a true Hippie is a matter of the heart, a belief in sharing love & happiness with everyone you encounter, no matter what the result is.
> Long hair was a proud revolutionary banner at one point in time, now it is just a fashion statement.
> ...


Well James yer ground zero for cannabis culture past and present, rock on!
From one old freak to another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Here's one @Sir Napsalot should like, Medieval music, perhaps we can contract him to slay the evil King Clorox.
Quote them and they will come...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Middle Ages
31.9K subscribers

Wanna have some medieval pizza? Original: Tarantella Napoletana - Traditional Italian song. Enjoy in Medieval style! P.S. Highly recommended to listen with headphones


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just because someone has long hair, that does not make one a true Hippie.
> I've known plenty of long haired scumbags.
> Being a true Hippie is a matter of the heart, a belief in sharing love & happiness with everyone you encounter, no matter what the result is.
> Long hair was a proud revolutionary banner at one point in time, now it is just a fashion statement.
> ...


Since you are into cultural and historic topics, here is some material for posting and discussion, there are literally days worth of content posted on Youtube every hour 24/7. You could almost run a show on a thread there's so much on everything imaginable, a thread doing reviews of grow videos and lights etc, plus live streaming events. Pot is legal in many places and there is a ton of modern content, you help the creators with views and it's only a link through for the RIU sever, nothing is cluttering up their drives.

This was a search on the topic of the sixties. It's up to us to make RIU better, it's just a holding place for our content and creations.



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=the+sixties+in+america


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just because someone has long hair, that does not make one a true Hippie.
> I've known plenty of long haired scumbags.
> Being a true Hippie is a matter of the heart, a belief in sharing love & happiness with everyone you encounter, no matter what the result is.
> Long hair was a proud revolutionary banner at one point in time, now it is just a fashion statement.
> ...


For instance, what do you think of this POV, you lived it, the sixties never really died until Reagan, but got sleazier towards the end. It changed attitudes, fashion and culture though, it made its mark.

BTW: DRUGS happened to them, acid in particular...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Baby Boomer 60s Generation Tells What Happened To Them*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Ah to be young naive and stupid, it was a special time! If you remembered much of it you really weren't there, as George said. Just the high points and there were many of those...

As can be plainly seen in the video above, stupid didn't start with Trump, we often look at the past through rose colored glasses, mostly because yer eyes were so red.


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 16, 2020)

What's that smell like fish, oh baby...it's Hot Tuna.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

The birthday girl. . . .


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> What's that smell like fish, oh baby...it's Hot Tuna.


I can tell what you been doing by the way you smell. Always refreshing to hear the classics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2020)

Not your usual Kinks tune.


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Not your usual Kinks tune.


This was their first album, before their sound was "cleaned" up. Looks like it was a little tongue in cheek too.









Victoria (The Kinks song) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2020)

injinji said:


>


A nice tip o' the cap to Van Morrison.


----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2020)

Here's my song of the day, but it's a sad one.
Peter Green, founder of Fleetwood Mac passed today at the age of 73.
For all those that thought that Fleetwood Mac was just some Stevie Nicks shit, it was much more than that in the beginning
Here's a tune that Carlos Santana liked and made famous
RIP


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's my song of the day, but it's a sad one.
> Peter Green, founder of Fleetwood Mac passed today at the age of 73.
> For all those that thought that Fleetwood Mac was just some Stevie Nicks shit, it was much more than that in the beginning
> Here's a tune that Carlos Santana liked and made famous
> RIP


The distinction was made "Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac."


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2020)

On that note, I've got to tip my hat to Danny Kirwan, also passed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2020)

Seeing as we're talking about dead men, I figured I'd toss this red necked cracker in 






Fucker could play a fiddle though, I must admit.
See ya in Hell, Charlie


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Seeing as we're talking about dead men, I figured I'd toss this red necked cracker in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used to love that band, back in the Country Rock days. He soured on me when I heard him praise Trump, though.
"Elvin Bishop sittin' on a bale of hay, he ain't good lookin', but he sure can play."


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> Used to love that band, back in the Country Rock days. He soured on me when I heard him praise Trump, though.
> "Elvin Bishop on a bale of hay, he ain't good lookin', but he sure can play."


Elvin Bishop huh?
Next one after this band possibly


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2020)

Here ya go @topcat
Yee Haaa


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 25, 2020)

My song of the day.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Elvin Bishop huh?
> Next one after this band possibly


Now, _that's_ a great band. Pity the Caldwells have passed, too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> Now, _that's_ a great band. Pity the Caldwells are passed, too.


But never forget the Bros, they were the best 
It's a long song, but what the fuck, you have nothing better to do anyway, that's why your here, right?
So sit back & relax


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2020)

This great jam reminds me of driving alone on long, straight stretches of I-5 through the center of California where I could play whatever I wanted, as loud as I wanted. Set the cruise control and turn it up. From a pioneering band of the country rock sound.
Fun fact: Timothy B. Schmit replaced Randy Meisner in both Poco and The Eagles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2020)

Remember what I said about multiculturalism? This is it
*Walking Blues (Robert Johnson) feat. Keb' Mo' | Playing For Change | Song Around The World*





In honor of blues legend Robert Johnson's birthday, we are proud to share our latest Song Around The World, "Walking Blues," featuring Keb' Mo' along with musicians from six countries. Originally written and recorded by Son House in 1930, Robert recorded his own version in 1936. We started our version in Patagonia, Argentina with Roberto Luti and Nico Bereciartua playing slide guitars in front of a 100-year-old fig tree and with that raw performance, we added friends as we traveled to create a blues jam around the world. Blues is always from the people for the people and this video creates a moment in time to come together and put all the darkness and division we face as a human race into the music so it can set us free. Turn it up and enjoy!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 26, 2020)

Goddamn right


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Remember what I said about multiculturalism? This is it
> *Walking Blues (Robert Johnson) feat. Keb' Mo' | Playing For Change | Song Around The World*
> 
> 
> ...


Sol Homar is so-o good looking!
Here's mine for today.


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Used to love that band, back in the Country Rock days. He soured on me when I heard him praise Trump, though.
> "Elvin Bishop sittin' on a bale of hay, he ain't good lookin', but he sure can play."


Me too. As long as we keep it to music, really loved The South is going to do it Again.


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm in the mood for some Happy music, by the Best Band that ever wrote a song, bar none


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> Me too. As long as we keep it to music, really loved The South is going to do it Again.


I'm not into most of the new country music, but Waylon Jennings , Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, Dixie Chicks are cool.
I love Delta/Southern blues & New Orleans/St. Louis Jazz.
Shit, all the greatest music in America started in the South when you really think about it.
Except for these bands from New England


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2020)

Okay, for the pandemic, stay safe at home.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Jul 28, 2020)

Some good music here. My song for the day is 8 years old and my wife just introduced me to it. I hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Favorite guitar work and flight, better than looking at an album cover and it kinda matches the tune too.  I'm sure it was picked for that reason, aside from the fact that the pilot is a good guitar player too and a fan. Here is Gab707 flying the mountains in a blue dream. Turn it up and and go to Youtube for the best view.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Flying in a blue dream*


----------



## topcat (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

This came around on the mp3 player while I was cutting grass this morning. Not too bad.


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2020)

Trump's "demon sperm" doctor made me think of Congo Square.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2020)

A follow up.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2020)

injinji said:


>


 Good memories. The "county line" of L.A. and Ventura, where you could have a fire, party and sleep on the beach. Then, watch the "cruisin'" parade down Van Nuys Blvd. on Wednesday night. Always poor, but culturally hep.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2020)

Extrapolate this to today.


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2020)

Spanish groove masters.


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

Hari Georgeson, writer and on Dobro.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> Hari Georgeson, writer and on Dobro.


I bought that LP when it came out. Traded it in at the used record place a couple of weeks later. For some reason I learned the cut you posted on guitar and usually play it to limber up after all these years.


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I bought that LP when it came out. Traded it in at the used record place a couple of weeks later. For some reason I learned the cut you posted on guitar and usually play it to limber up after all these years.


It has a history. A sweet, yet sad, tune. I've still got the LP...I've got _almost _all the LP's I've bought. Some were sold at swap meet's, because I was desperate, that I later regretted, then no more. RIP, Hari and Alvin.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> It has a history. A sweet, yet sad, tune. I've still got the LP...I've got _almost _all the LP's I've bought. Some were sold at swap meet's, because I was desperate, that I later regretted, then no more. RIP, Hari.


Exactly why YouTube is the bomb. There's next to nothing that's ever been that you can't find there.


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Exactly why YouTube is the bomb. There's next to nothing that's ever been that you can't find there.


Too true. I've even looked up old TV commercials and found out names like this one of a beautiful girl who is Mark Harmon's sister and the sister of the former wife of Rick Nelson, Kelly Harmon. (Oh yeah, her dad is Tom Harmon, mostly remembered as a sports commentator.) Damn, she was better looking than either Farrah, or Bo, in my opinion.


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2020)

So old they all had short beards.


----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2020)

I wish you well, friends.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunday spiritual.


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2020)

topcat said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 16, 2020)

Dang, this is good. It brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 17, 2020)

It's time for some Lennon


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

topcat said:


> Dang, this is good. It brought a tear to my eye.


Jackson was as good a sad song writer as there ever was. He screwed up, found love and his music never was the same.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes, a change is coming in 72 days.
Let's just pray it's the right one


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

The musical highlight of last night's midnight ramble was a Van song, I just can't remember the name. But this one will do.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

Another way of saying the same thing.


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm just sitting here on my sofa on a sunny day at the end of this summer of shit that was like no other in History.
Then my kid pulled this up on YouTube and asked me if I knew this song.
Made me smile thinking about the 1st time I heard it on the AM radio in my dad's car in the summer of 1970, and my dad told my mom too turn that shit off.
I still love it


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2020)

Fuck Trump & all his enabling cunt followers


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 30, 2020)

Fuck Trump/#noembargo


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2020)

Trump is one meatball.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Trump & all his enabling cunt followers





topcat said:


> Trump is one meatball.


Surely there's a lot of places on RollItUp for your political opinions. Why bring it to the music section?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 31, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Surely there's a lot of places on RollItUp for your political opinions. Why bring it to the music section?


This thread was started in Politics as a musical Jukebox for political opinions but was relocated 
It's my thread & I'll say what I want, so if you feel perturbed by my messages/music, don't listen/look
Simple
















Fuck Trump


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 2, 2020)

Confusion has it's cost & that's the fucking truth


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 2, 2020)

"If you don't like the effects, don't produce the cause."


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 4, 2020)

It's the Season of the Witch hunt. Let the hunt begin.


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 7, 2020)

In honor of Labor Day. *UNION!*


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

Done broke down


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)

topcat said:


>


My theme song. lol


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm blowin' the day to take a walk in the sun
and fall on my face in somebody's new mowed lawn.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

RIP Toots


----------



## Moldy (Sep 12, 2020)

Politically motivated .....


----------



## topcat (Sep 12, 2020)

Environmentally motivated.


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 12, 2020)

This is a funny story






I don't know if anyone had ever seen the Dead live, but I totally can relate to what John is talking about.

Fucking stoner Hippes (the Dead) that you better be tripping at their show or your going to go asleep


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 13, 2020)

B_the_s said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 14, 2020)

Turn it up & sing along


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 14, 2020)

You can dance now


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 14, 2020)

My last Song of the Day.
Fuck Trump, his time is up






This one is for @topcat (ah, the good old day's, right?)


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 14, 2020)

Ok, one more


----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> My last Song of the Day.
> Fuck Trump, his time is up
> 
> 
> ...


I narrowly escaped the draft. Because of protests, Selective Service stopped taking 18 yr. old kids and that was me, classified 1H (holding). Selective Service quickly re-classified me 1A, just days after I turned 19 (so much for inefficiency of govt.) and my lottery number was 32, so I was in the cross hairs. Negotiations were going on, but kids were still being drafted and dying in Vietnam. I was preparing to go to Canada. I escaped by the skin of my teeth, only by _time._


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> I narrowly escaped the draft. Because of protests, Selective Service stopped taking 18 yr. old kids and that was me, classified 1H (holding). Selective Service quickly re-classified me 1A, just days after I turned 19 (so much for inefficiency of govt.) and my lottery number was 32, so I was in the cross hairs. Negotiations were going on, but kids were still being drafted and dying in Vietnam. I was preparing to go to Canada. I got out by the skin of my teeth, only by _time._


January 27, 1974 I got my card and in the Febuary lottery I won #1.
Fuck face Nixon stopped sending troops in March & I went to college so I also dodged a bullet.
Some fucked up time to be 18 in the USA, but unfortunatly nothing like today, now I think/know it's worse.
I'm sick of this shit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 14, 2020)

It's time for some Soul Traaaaaaain!!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 16, 2020)

If you drink/smoke enough, it's always alright......
Right ?


----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## ksafimova (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Caliverner (Sep 19, 2020)

ksafimova said:


>


That's a all night paty


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 19, 2020)

I played this song on a loop the 1st time I tripped.
Everytme I hear it now, I get flashbacks.
Fucking excellent


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 19, 2020)

More flashbacks


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 20, 2020)

Old song that is as relavant today as it was in 1970

Original + then & now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Remembering where I came from. Queensryke Operation Mind Crime. Absolute classic in my youth. Album is deep if you do Theatrical 80's metal. 

Title song is fitting to today's mess still.


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 20, 2020)

It's one of those feeling good days...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> It's one of those feeling good days...


Here's a smile for almost anyone. Intro is worth the wait.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 21, 2020)

This is good
God Bless America & fuck Trump


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 21, 2020)

For @TomCat (remember when?)


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 22, 2020)

Tommy DeVito, founding member of the Four Seasons, dies from COVID-19 at 92


"I will always remember him for his great voice and for the character that he was," said longtime friend Joe Pesci of DeVito.




www.yahoo.com




















RIP


----------



## ksafimova (Sep 23, 2020)

*Grady - Can You Hear The Moon*


----------



## topcat (Sep 23, 2020)

*This is going on one of my "service" CD's. So long, folks.





*


----------



## topcat (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2020)

"If you ain't got no corpuscles, Jack, you dead."


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Man, "that's tits." Thanks for that!


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> Man, "that's tits." Thanks for that!


Here is more.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> Here is more.


Fucking beautiful! It brings tears to my eyes. David Lindley is a master with any stringed instrument. Thanks again, brother!


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> Fucking beautiful! It brings tears to my eyes. David Lindley is a master with any stringed instrument. Thanks again, brother!


My pleasure. I was a huge Jackson Browne fan in the 70's.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> My pleasure. I was a huge Jackson Browne fan in the 70's.


Me too. I saw him at The Forum, a way too big venue, but I have the memory of it. Being in L.A., with so damn many people, they had to make multiple dates in large venues. Shit! Linda Ronstadt sold out two weeks of the Universal Amphitheater. She wouldn't play in those fucking football stadiums, anymore. That amphitheater was great, only 5 thousand people and not enclosed.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> Me too. I saw him at The Forum, a way too big venue, but I have the memory of it. Being in L.A., with so damn many people, they had to make multiple dates in large venues. Shit! Linda Ronstadt sold out two weeks of the Universal Amphitheater. She wouldn't play in those fucking football stadiums, anymore. That amphitheater was great, only 5 thousand people and not enclosed.


I'm pretty sure I never saw him. But then I saw most of the shows I saw in my Navy years (early 80's), and the term drink like a sailor has it's roots in fact.

But before and after the Navy, I saw shows in Panama City, Tally or Dothan Alabama. All over crowded civic centers with bad acoustics. Most of the acts coming through were southern rock bands.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> I'm pretty sure I never saw him. But then I saw most of the shows I saw in my Navy years (early 80's), and the term drink like a sailor has it's roots in fact.
> 
> But before and after the Navy, I saw shows in Panama City, Tally or Dothan Alabama. All over crowded civic centers with bad acoustics. Most of the acts coming through were southern rock bands.


Man, I really loved Southern Rock. Still do, if I get over the implications.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 28, 2020)

I was a kid when I 1st heard this song I like to this day.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I was a kid when I 1st heard this song I like to this day.


Never heard this before. I like the musicianship, though. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> Man, I really loved Southern Rock. Still do, if I get over the implications.


Other than the Brothers, I listen to very little southern rock from that era. I got burned out on the 38specialization of the genre.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> Other than the Brothers, I listen to very little southern rock from that era. I got burned out on the 38specialization of the genre.


Right. I'll listen to the Allmans forever, because I'm a blues guy, but I used to like Atlanta Rhythm Section, Marshall Tucker, Charlie Daniels, (though I cannot tolerate him anymore), but I don't go back to those, anymore. It just don't drive me like it used to. It's past tense.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> Right. I'll listen to the Allmans forever, because I'm a blues guy, but I used to like Atlanta Rhythm Section, Marshall Tucker, Charlie Daniels, (though I cannot tolerate him anymore), but I don't go back to those, anymore. It just don't drive me like it used to. It's past tense.


Yea, those are the bands that made the rounds in my neck of the woods. I saw ARS and MTB several times and CDB once. I saw most of the southern rock bands of the era and loved them. My taste have changed. Can't really stand most of it today.

But guys like these have aged better. (a chip off the Brother's block)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2020)

Somehow the best band still gets overlooked.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Somehow the best band still gets overlooked.


Never owned any Wet Willie, but "Everything that cha' do" has been in my head from the first time I heard it.
Edit: Karma, baybay.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> Never owned any Wet Willie, but "Everything that cha' do" has been in my head from the first time I heard it.


All the older heads that I knew growing up had the 1973 Dripping Wet live album in their collection. And the band was still getting airtime when I was a teenager. But I'm guilty of overlooking them today.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

Sweet! I'm a big fan of Jimmy Buffett, too, (though I don't call myself a parrot head) also from Mobile.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> Man, I really loved Southern Rock. Still do, if I get over the implications.


Like these guy's?






And even this red-necked cracker was cool


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2020)

I always felt sorry for CD's horse.


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Oct 1, 2020)

Glue sniffing tunes. haha


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 1, 2020)

These guy's were kid's on Letterman in 1983.
Fucking awesome


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 1, 2020)

This. If I can figure out how to properly link....


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 2, 2020)

And this. Because i love a little Bluegrass/Americana and because everyone desrves a little Birdcloud.


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2020)

injinji said:


>


@3:35 - "Hiram, get ready to roll.......Hiram gettin' ready to roll."

The late great Hiram Bullock on the strat.


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 6, 2020)

Just heard the news that Eddie passed.
Fucking sad, but that's that.


Turn it up


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 7, 2020)

There ain't no party like a P-Funk party 'cause a P-Funk party don't stop.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

MoroccanRoll said:


> There ain't no party like a P-Funk party 'cause a P-Funk party don't stop.


George has a recording studio in Tally. My friend's stepson did intern work there when he was in school. My buddy is a redneck and had no idea who he was. He had seen George when he picked up the kid from work and thought he was just another old grey headed black man. I showed him YT videos and explained what a central role he played in funk music.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 8, 2020)

I've seen P-Funk a couple of times and honestly, if I could do it every weekend, I would. It truly is a party, not a concert. Always a great time.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 8, 2020)

@*Throughbredred*


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 9, 2020)

injinji said:


> George has a recording studio in Tally. My friend's stepson did intern work there when he was in school. My buddy is a redneck and had no idea who he was. He had seen George when he picked up the kid from work and thought he was just another old grey headed black man. I showed him YT videos and explained what a central role he played in funk music.


George is my favorite musician.
Years ago, I had a friend that used to bring pot to P-Funk when they played near us on the west coast. I've met George and I got to hang out backstage one time and even got to smoke some of my homegrown with Sly Stone when I was there.


----------



## topcat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2020)

“Every cutie w/a bootie”


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

A Change will (eventually) fucking come


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm in a total Hippie head right now, and what better band to express that with than these guy's.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

One more childhood lullaby


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2020)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi41sPRsarsAhUZX80KHYN7ALEQyCkwAHoECAIQAw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DEULhLij0aNw&usg=AOvVaw3JQXYTEVm9AnKsEJ2N0i8k


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


>


That was a great time for Irish music (fuck U2  )


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2020)

This one is for "Mikey". Thank you for showing the simple joys I was missing life. Peace and you made up for your evil ways. "1968-2020"


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

It's a truth that the Irish like their drink, no doubt about it.
But where would the World be without a drunken Irishman/woman?
Can you imagine if there wasn't a St. Pat's Day?
What the fuck would the World do without that excuse too really unite & to go out and get properly knackered/pissed/fucked up?
The Irish are directly responsible for uniting the entire World every March 17th.
Just think about that
Anyway, here's a good tune that I'm sure will make you smile






Slainte


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2020)

“Gonna sing 4 ya ,right here “


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2020)

Fuck politics for a moment
Let's just think about that moment, probably a long time ago, that you & your 1st lover went your separate ways.
That should make you feel better, right?
These 2 songs always make me smile/cry


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 11, 2020)

This is another Love song that is sadly, my story


----------



## topcat (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

Go Jack, sing them Pandemic Blues


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2020)

I have to place this somewhere, because it's a great story that needs to be shared. It really is a story of the American Dream coming true
It's long, so sit back with a cup/bud in hand & listen & I hope you enjoy.






I personally never really liked the band Van Halen that much, specifically David Lee Roth,, but Eddie could play his axe very well, so they were OK

Anyway, one more for the road.






RIP Eddie Van Halen, you did well.

Stay/be safe


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 18, 2020)

I really wanna' stay here all night.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 21, 2020)

1st time I saw these guys was in 1971, tripping my ass off in the rain in a venue called Roosevelt Field in New Jersey.
Fucking Acid & Yes
What a combo


----------



## topcat (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm watching the sun come up, so naturally...


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2020)

topcat said:


>


The old grey whistle test had some good shows.


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 23, 2020)

topcat said:


>


----------



## topcat (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 24, 2020)

"Keep on loving 'til your love is gone
Keep on loving while your love is strong
All the way'

"One world that's all we've got'


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

RIP


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2020)

injinji said:


> RIP


Fuck. This is the consequence of living longer and why I don't want to live to be 90, let alone 100. He was "one of the good ones."


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Fuck. . . . . . . . . He was "one of the good ones."


Yep.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


From last night's SNL. . . . . . Everything is legal if you sing it in a song.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 26, 2020)

"They got the guns, but we got the numbers...No one here gets out alive."






VOTE, in numbers too big to rig, too real to steal!


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm in a Preteders/Live Aid state of mind


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

Ya gotta love Ozzy, he's guaranteed to make you smile


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

Let's smile some more


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 28, 2020)

Here's one you might remember


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm a liar
One more (I'm in a Sabbath mood  )






Fuck Trump


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 28, 2020)

All the clocks say midnight


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

This is one of my all time favorites.
It's a beautiful love song.
Sit/lay back & close your eyes & imagine pure fucking love for a moment 
I know it's probably tough, especially now, but it still is possible.
Never give up


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2020)

Oh well.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 31, 2020)

Yea, I'm an old man now.
I never really expected too last this long, but here it is, & reality is setting in.
Fuck, I'm old 
Anyway, I'm burning one now listening too this smiling.
This is my Song of the Day


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I'm an old man now.
> I never really expected too last this long, but here it is, & reality is setting in.
> Fuck, I'm old
> Anyway, I'm burning one now listening too this smiling.
> This is my Song of the Day


That was a good show.


----------



## topcat (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 31, 2020)

At times I go off Fleetwood Mac then love them, I do that with a lot of acts


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 31, 2020)

injinji said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 31, 2020)

Turn it the fuck up


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 31, 2020)

Yea, turn this one up also (I love the reversed drum kit  )


----------



## topcat (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 31, 2020)

Just love the lyrics in this *recreated" most people forget that bit in the book. ( Not saying yay for it nor saying nay, just a comment ffs)


----------



## 1212ham (Oct 31, 2020)

An extraordinary woman.






"During this time of great economic despair, we’d like to help as many people as we possibly can. At this moment, we are requesting only those that have immediate housing, utility, and food expenses to apply for consideration. We are asking applicants to request dollar amounts according to a 3-tier system: $5000, $2500, and amounts below $2500 for immediate expense needs. We cannot guarantee the full amount that each applicant chooses to apply for. Please indicate below how much you are requesting and provide proper explanation/documentation for this amount. Thank you.
- Team Lindsey" 








The Upside Fund — Lindsey Stirling







www.lindseystirling.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 1, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Just love the lyrics in this *recreated" most people forget that bit in the book. ( Not saying yay for it nor saying nay, just a comment ffs)


Somehow these songs connect in a way, in my mind.
Both brilliant artists.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 1, 2020)

This has become my theme song for 2020


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes sir , this does it to the core evey time .get all of it !


----------



## topcat (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm pickin' up Good Vibrations


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 3, 2020)

Yea, maybe tomorrow I'll get a little piece of what I'm looking for


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 3, 2020)

Light it/drink it/eat it/turn it up


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Nov 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


Bruce was on NPR today talking up his book. I was able to hear about half of it on my way to work. Pretty good program.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2020)

Jesse Fuller, one man band.


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 6, 2020)

Named my daughter after this cover.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 6, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Named my daughter after this cover.


They're still around, God bless them


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 6, 2020)

Remember the Black Album, black Leb, some good times.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 6, 2020)

Fuckin' forty five years later, still relevant.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 7, 2020)

Wanna get high but I really can't take the pain.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, that's right, the time is coming very soon for Trump & the GOP, & that time is fucking now.
> He/they should fear the Reaper, because it is coming & it's off with their Heads time


Well, it didn't exactly turn out the way I planned/thought.
Only Trump lost, but the GOP stayed in power in the Senate & gained seats in the House.
What the fuck is that about?


----------



## topcat (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 8, 2020)

This is my Concert of the Century


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 9, 2020)

Does anyone else relate too this song?
It's one of my favorites


----------



## topcat (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 10, 2020)

*



*


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 10, 2020)

Never allow someone to be your priority while allowing yourself to be their option.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 10, 2020)

Just found out his aunt Mimi lived a few hundred yards from me, Yoko came.fo.visit her apparently in 84' I think.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 10, 2020)

'Man's inhumanity to man' 
Robert Burns.


----------



## topcat (Nov 11, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Just found out his aunt Mimi lived a few hundred yards from me, Yoko came.fo.visit her apparently in 84' I think.


Man, he actually put some effort to sing on this. Thanks for that.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> Man, he actually put some effort to sing on this. Thanks for that.


One the most underrated rhythm guitarists ever, also one of the best rhythm guitarists ever.

It's a great album.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 12, 2020)

AC/DC only with Bon.


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2020)

Instant Karma


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

I still have dreams


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 13, 2020)

Seems appropriate for the day ....


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 13, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Seems appropriate for the day ....


I've never seen that, amazing, thank you.


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Boru420 said:


>


Welcome, fellow Celt.
Edit: pronounced Kelt.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Nov 13, 2020)

I wonder how good this kid is today?


----------



## Moldy (Nov 13, 2020)

I guess I found out.


----------



## printer (Nov 13, 2020)

Liked this.









Chismiten, by Mdou Moctar


1 track album




mdoumoctar.bandcamp.com


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Let's dance.


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

This guy was one of the best to ever pick up a guitar in my opinion
Jimi & Eric have nothing on him


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 14, 2020)

One of the greats.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Woops. Did not realize there was 68 minutes of JJ. You guys are under no obligation to listen to it all.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 14, 2020)

Remember when we thought we were a million dollars.

And we were.actually like this.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

I've been in a Roy Bucanan mood lately, as you probably noticed that.
Here is a full concert ( burn one and sit back, that's what I'm doing  ))


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 14, 2020)

Unavailable to me, UK?


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I've been in a Roy Bucanan mood lately, as you probably noticed that.
> Here is a full concert ( burn one and sit back, that's what I'm doing  ))


You know what is fucked up
That it will be years, maybe forever that we will not be able too pack ourselves into a concert hall.
No more Mosh Pits, passing around joints, hugging & kissing.
I grew up when AIDS was rapent, but you could wear a rubber, which was inconvenient, but you could survive.
Now, personally I don't want too be near anyone.
I walked away from seeing Nathanial Radcliffe in NYC in May & ate the $150 dollars because I was actually scared
All I can say, is remember the concerts you went too, because they I think are are a thing of the fucking past, and that really, really, really fucking sucks.
Oh fucking well, as that fucking imbecilic/fucking monstrosity stated "it is what it is"
Speaking of Radcliff, here we go, my Song of the Day


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what is fucked up
> That it will be years, maybe forever that we will not be able too pack ourselves into a concert hall.
> No more Mosh Pits, passing around joints, hugging & kissing.
> I grew up when AIDS was rapent, but you could wear a rubber, which was inconvenient, but you could survive.
> ...


I so miss gigs.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

Star Dog said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 15, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I so miss gigs.


me too 
They sadly seem to be a thing of the past, at least until a vacine is developed.
This is my Song of the Day


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

Arm yourself because no one else here will save you.
Human


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

Let's get it straight
It's love not hate


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

I thought all I needed was to believe.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 17, 2020)

When it didn't matter how fkin weird you looked because your music was great.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 17, 2020)

Gulp


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 17, 2020)

One of those days.


----------



## topcat (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 17, 2020)

If you don't smile..........


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 17, 2020)

And we think we are good. This is good for the soul. LOL.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 21, 2020)

This song reminds me of myself, unfortunately


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)

Quality never goes out of style.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2020)

It’s a new day !! 






Happy Thanksgiving !!!!!


----------



## topcat (Nov 26, 2020)

Enjoy!


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Enjoy!


You beat me to it. lol. So much for hitting RIU early.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> You beat me to it. lol. So much for hitting RIU early.


I'll let you have tomorrow. It's an easy guess.
But, don't wait too long in the day.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 26, 2020)

Boru420 said:


>


Just go for a stroll through the trees.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Nov 26, 2020)

Not sure if this has been posted before but always deserves another spin.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2020)

It breaks my heart to hear Guy barely able to sing. But then he's dead now, so I don't guess it's bothering him anymore.


----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 28, 2020)

Boru420 said:


>


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)

lol


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2020)

Yea, the Road goes on Forever (until you drop fucking dead, right?  )


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Good Dylan imitation. Good tune.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 30, 2020)

Always loved John Martyn's description.of Paul.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 1, 2020)

Definitely my song of the day/moment, seeing as I'm shit faced drunk on Irish whiskey now & can barely type at this moment & my wife, who drove me into this position, who is a vicious hag actually (it's that time of the month, if you know what I mean) is right behind me now singing the female lead as loud as possible


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 1, 2020)

Do you want to hear a funny story?
It was 1981 in NYC on St. Pat's Day after the parade in this small club in Manhattan on U2's 1st tour in America & the Ancient Order of the Hibernians/NYPD Bagpipe Band opened up for them & the place went crazy.
Envision this.
30 or so drunken Irish cops in kilts with bagpipes dancing around the stage in front of a bunch stoners/heads/punks.
We would not let them leave the stage.
Encore after encore was demanded, and being the good civil servants they were, they complied.
Fucking memorable, like the last smile on my face memorable
Oh, this was the last tune that U2 played that night & it's still my favorite U2 song


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 1, 2020)

Always love New Year, I'm bah Humbug for the rest, I just like lifting two fingers to the old year.

This song, I'm waiting.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 1, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Always love New Year, I'm bah Humbug for the rest, I just like lifting two fingers to the old year.
> 
> This song, I'm waiting.


Especially this fucked up year.
Oh well, all we can fucking do is hope, right?
But one definite positive is that Trump is fucking gone.
A toast to that


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 3, 2020)

“said she tired of watching me fall down “


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 3, 2020)

Underated.

Wrote the beast in me for Johnny Cash.


----------



## topcat (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 3, 2020)

Video unavailable


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn I miss you man.

'_One more morning, yes another day dawning, and I'm looking at a bird that sings
Wish I could change my whole life, and just fly away
Over the mountains down through the valleys, through the homeland of the Celtic kings
Now it's just the frontline for the U.S.A..'_


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 3, 2020)

Turn it the FUCK UP!!!!!!






I'm soooooooooooooo fucking sick of listening to/hearing the shit spewed by Trump & his minions

Trump’s Star ‘Election Fraud’ Witness Was a Glorious Train Wreck (msn.com)

I just wanna die


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Turn it the FUCK UP!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 've been feeling like this. 

Come on Karma.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I 've been feeling like this.
> 
> Come on Karma.


And this to just correct all sides attitude. 

Peace and humor.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And this to just correct all sides attitude.
> 
> Peace and humor.


Fuck them


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck them


I love it. Be smart and safe. Civil to your limits. Peace. We just want to take nap without drama. LOL.

Thanks all.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

Or for those of you who live life a little slower. . . .


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 5, 2020)

String band.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 5, 2020)

After a sample of my first hash attempt. My mood went to this. I hope you all get a good chill in today. Peace.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)

“Really had a black out baby 

“


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Dec 6, 2020)

LOVE SHAQ


----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 6, 2020)

No Enya ofc.


----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Aussieaceae (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 6, 2020)

T. Rex with Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm pissed off & melting it seems right now
Just charged the bowl & will inhale shortly & will find some momentary solace in this good song.
Fucking sick too death of Trump/Republicans/COVID-19 though.
So for all you heads that are out there, try to remember, no matter how fucking hard it is to maintain that thought, Trump is actually just a bug on the windscreen.
He will go away


----------



## xtsho (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 7, 2020)

Today's the eve of John Lennon's murder/death 40 years ago on December 8, 1980 & I feel like getting in a few songs early to commerate his existence & contribution to music/culture.
There will be more too follow, that's for fucking sure


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 7, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 7, 2020)

Posted this before but man it's true enough.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2020)

I can relate to this song. I see all the folks he's talking about when I go to the grocery store.


----------



## topcat (Dec 7, 2020)

injinji said:


> I can relate to this song. I see all the folks he's talking about when I go to the grocery store.


Kickin' an' a scratchin' in the mud an' the blood an' the beer.
Ah used to like that guy, up until he began to get all proud 'bout the cult leader. Sadly, no more.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 7, 2020)

Just got turned onto this & want to share.
Bob Dylan is a genius/god too me & I think this might be his best work ever as a poet.


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just got turned onto this & want to share.
> Bob Dylan is a genius/god too me & I think this might be his best work ever as a poet.


He just got paid. $300M for just over 600 songs. You can expect to hear more Dylan songs in ads and such.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2020)

injinji said:


> He just got paid. $300M for just over 600 songs. You can expect to hear more Dylan songs in ads and such.


The Covid, my friend, is blowing in the wind, the covid is blowing in the wind.


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> The Covid, my friend, is blowing in the wind, the covid is blowing in the wind.


NPR played a few of the ads he had done over the years. I had to laugh at some of them.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 8, 2020)

topcat said:


>


Forgot Hogan was on the drums.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 8, 2020)

I was thinking about a song that I wanted to post to commemorate John Lennon's passing 40 years ago today.
Then I thought of this one
Man, if there ever was a time to come together, it is right fucking now, or as a viable society the USA is simply put, fucked


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2020)

It's been a very, very bad year for a lot of people, myself included.
I woke up this morning & was on YouTube & this song came up on my list of songs/things that I might be interested in.
I really connect with this song.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 10, 2020)

Some playlist here today, and we emphasise or identify or see ourselves or all parts of ourselves In music, it comforts in the bad times gives me greater joy in the good times and gives me hope in the dark.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 11, 2020)

RIP Lemmy


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)

“Here we go now “


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## J.James (Dec 12, 2020)

Great version of summertime, Give it a listen!


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm in a Bob Dylan mood.
I really like the recording studio


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm in a Bob Dylan mood.
> I really like the recording studio


He sounded old when he was a kid.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 12, 2020)

Never too much Bob


----------



## xtsho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 13, 2020)

lol


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 14, 2020)

"They got the guns, but we got the numbers." It's easy to get enough guns.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 15, 2020)

Like Paul Mccartney could probably play the kitchen sink.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yesterday's faded
Nothing can change it
Life's what you make it


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

Boru420 said:


>


Some Van came around on the mp3 player this morning while I was mowing. Not brown eyed girl, but I can't remember which one.


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Nice roll of Bromberg today. You probably know this story about one of the lps in the package below:



The story is that before a performance one night somewhere sometime, David was at the urinal the furthest from the entrance of an auditorium rest room when a couple of other guys enter in full conversation. One has seen a DBBand performance before, the other had not, and the one that had was telling his friend that 'once you get past that he's a bad singer and that he's ugly as hell, you'll see that he's a fantastic musician'.

A guy washing his hands speaks up and says, 'If you think he's ugly you should see the rest of the band'.

[I could have some details wrong, but it seems right.]


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 20, 2020)

“0 darling darling darling “ 

“YOU VE GOT so much soooo much !”


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 20, 2020)

Here's my Song/Song's of the Day & this fucked up Year.
I especially find the Late Lament section relevant during this Age of COVID-19. but I'm pretty fucking high/drunk right now so it will very likely make no sense too anyone else, unless they are as fucked up as I am   
















Happy Holidays/stay safe & live long & Prosper


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)

By definition, 'song of the day' is singular.

Carry on.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 22, 2020)

Just what is this site about ha.

Hashish hashin, hashish hashin


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2020)

Been sipping the Irish for awhile now, & these songs came to mind


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 22, 2020)

A classic truth. Still worthy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A classic truth. Still worthy.


Both good songs for this Age of Shit


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


NPR did a story this morning about radio stations going to the Christmas classics earlier than ever this year. As much as folks like me bitch about it, ratings always go up when the start it.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 23, 2020)

Boru420 said:


>


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 23, 2020)

*And this is the world we lead???





*


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 24, 2020)

Have a great Chrimbo guys and a better New Year.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


just 2 guys


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> just 2 guys


I prefer the visual display of of how easily we are wrong by assumption. More than entertainment. Good for you regardless.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 26, 2020)

I love this song/band


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


Glad to see ya. Still jet lagging my last 3 days. Some early GG and this to motivate. At 6PM. LMAO.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


>


Thank you. Made me get teary eyed. 

Love and miss you. "Mom". 

The musical beatings of youth.?????????

Warm wishes and come on fourth of July.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I love this song/band


I came across them this week in the rock and roll birthday thread.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

Summertime song.


----------



## jet007 (Dec 26, 2020)

cool


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 27, 2020)

Got the bloody t shirt


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 28, 2020)

edit:”boys & I been BURNING IT UP cant seem to slow us down “


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 28, 2020)

Can't beat a bit of Bon. Angus, Bon and Malcolm were all born in Scotland.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 28, 2020)

Reality bites, back to work ffs, have a great day


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 28, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> edit:”boys & I been BURNING IT UP cant seem to slow us down “


Red kneck uncle brought this home before we had it on raidiaeres. 

Unwinding to this joy and related styles. 

Peace with a healthy heart beat.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 28, 2020)

I just saw this. I love Megadeath. I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I just saw this. I love Megadeath. I thought it was kinda funny.


Not exactly flattering to my metal god status once upon a time. 
Peace........................................


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not exactly flattering to my metal god status once upon a time.
> Peace........................................


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not exactly flattering to my metal god status once upon a time.
> Peace........................................


 You're right. Here's the real version.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Maybe there's help for you yet. At least you like some decent music, lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 28, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You're right. Here's the real version.


Tried to bridge a gap. I'm a complex and convoluted old "Richard".


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 28, 2020)

We all share the love. May music unite.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


>


My theme song of sorts. Folk music and gospel meet black. TY.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 29, 2020)

Turn it up & sing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Turn it up & sing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

You got me started. Just tying to make an altitude correction. Enjoy a few minutes on me. 

Peace.


----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 29, 2020)

It is beginning. But.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 30, 2020)

This is just an old Irish sea shanty that makes me smile
Nothing more


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2020)

Cold, cold, cold, and I'm in California. I'm a wimp.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 30, 2020)

It's time for my Man, Michael Nesmith


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 30, 2020)

Fuck the Beatles/Stones/Dylan in 1966
These guy's were it, the real deal


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 30, 2020)

This is a beautiful song.
Close your eyes & smile


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a beautiful song.
> Close your eyes & smile


I feel you. But not tonight. Need some bass and beat without dub. LOL. Post when found. Peace old boy.


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> Cold, cold, cold, and I'm in California. I'm a wimp.


We hit 70 degrees the last two days, but the week before that there were big white frosts everyday. Speaking of weather related . . . . .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 30, 2020)

injinji said:


> We hit 70 degrees the last two days, but the week before that there were big white frosts everyday. Speaking of weather. . . . .


Gave a starting point. As it begins again. Keep sharing.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I feel you. But not tonight. Need some bass and beat without dub. LOL. Post when found. Peace old boy.


Like this?




Yea mon, god bless Yahweh & Rasta & Jamaica   
Peace out too you my brother also & have a fabulous/awesome/wonderful New Year


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll distract you with this as I stretch to find the light as I continue my indulgence. Just warming up. Two grumpy old men sharing a good thing. 

Peace always.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You got me started. Just tying to make an altitude correction. Enjoy a few minutes on me.
> 
> Peace.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

It's a long way to the shop if you wanna sausage roll.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I feel you. But not tonight. Need some bass and beat without dub. LOL. Post when found. Peace old boy.


Not what you were asking for, but.





]

A girl from New York first got me into John, at the time he was doing some music down the road and I didn't even know him then dohhh.


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2020)

You knew I was a snake before you took me in.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


>


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


Classics. Just adjusting my tude and getting my creaks worked out. Gonna raise more than a glass to all the community. Misunderstanding souls get a double pull. Hope some peace or at least monotony change the rage. Peace.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Alright. Shook the procrastination. Is to be memories or dreams? I hint to cherish them both. Blur the edges and enjoy the show.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

It was a bloody brilliant concert, best I've ever been to.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Thank you for turning me onto him
> 
> His style reminds me of this guy


Ooooo gives me something to look for


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Ooooo gives me something to look for


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Apophenia at its finest showing on my end. Love almost all music.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


Winner sight unseen there. A voice of no description. 

Answer my my brain flatulence for me please. 70's rock "Skipper and wood chipper in the woods" is all I can muster. Any clue? TY. 

And happy virtual new year.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Winner sight unseen there. A voice of no description.
> 
> Answer my my brain flatulence for me please. 70's rock "Skipper and wood chipper in the woods" is all I can muster. Any clue? TY.
> 
> And happy virtual new year.


No fucking clue/idea about that song 
Skipper/wood chippers?
Sounds frightening 
Anyway at midnight tonight I'm going to raise a glass & make a toast to you & your family @MICHI-CAN
Have a healthy/happy New Year 
Slainte/Cheers!!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> No fucking clue/idea about that song
> Skipper/wood chippers?
> Sounds frightening
> Anyway at midnight tonight I'm going to raise a glass & make a toast to you & your family @MICHI-CAN
> ...


Me either. I know everything till I need to know it thing. Damn oldtimers and I'm young.

Only now? JK. Been toasting or getting toasted on your account for a bit now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Me either. I know everything till I need to know it thing. Damn oldtimers and I'm young.
> 
> Only now? JK. Been toasting or getting toasted on your account for a bit now.


Actually, I've been imbibing since early today & I feel fucking great 
So now, at this very moment, I'm raising a glass & doing a jig, just for you @MICHI-CAN listening to this


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Actually, I've been imbibing since early today & I feel fucking great
> So now, at this very moment, I'm raising a glass & doing a jig, just for you @MICHI-CAN listening to this


You dirty old man. Warn a guy, eh? Holding dab hit chasing with a beverage as I hit play. Proverbial spray. Saved the drink. Cleaning monitor and table thank you. Wish you witnessed. Think we got this right.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Heads up and wake up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

That was 2020. Here's a preview of 2021.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 1, 2021)

Parting thoughts to an intellectually challenging page in our story. Thanks for the ride 2020.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 1, 2021)

All right 2021 welcome ! what you plan on bringing to the table ?


----------



## xtsho (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

Around 4" of ice balls, snow and freezing rain/mist. I'm stuck smoking buds waiting for the dawn.


----------



## topcat (Jan 2, 2021)

A time to plant a cover crop.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 2, 2021)

This is one of my favorites


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 2, 2021)

It's time for some Alvin Lee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for some Alvin Lee


Good evening fine sir. 

Slowly reminiscing and engaging in thought as I just slounge. Buffet of left overs, a few half kinda bottles and jars. An enjoyable and comfortable respite to you and all our fellow whatever we are labeled.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 3, 2021)

as always thank you for your time


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


>


To date losing John Prine has been the worse part of this past year. It still hurts to think about it. But he will always be able to make us smile.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 4, 2021)

Probably posted this many times now, sorry, I just love the man.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

Saw the lead singer of these getting his milk one morning in his dressing gown haha.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 6, 2021)

Seem to always catch a traffic stop w/these fuckers, even as old men .


----------



## topcat (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Makes me wish I could play


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


I was driving across alligator alley and SRV was playing on the radio. I watched a trucker get his groove on, going side by side, the entire song. I did the same.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Makes me wish I could play


Learn, mind you I've been learning for decades Doh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Learn, mind you I've been learning for decades Doh


I just might do that if my hands continue to get better


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just might do that if my hands continue to get better


Sorry mate, mouth organ, that's with your mouth mysunnyboy on a musical instrument. That's the organ okay Sheesh.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 7, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Sorry mate, mouth organ, that's with your mouth mysunnyboy on a musical instrument. That's the organ okay Sheesh.


It’s alright friend, I sing. Everywhere. All the time. Not very well but idgaf lol plus when you sing this, you can’t really do it poorly


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

Today is Wire Lindo's b-day. (keys)


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s alright friend, I sing. Everywhere. All the time. Not very well but idgaf lol plus when you sing this, you can’t really do it poorly


I've lived without neighbors for so long, I talk to myself, sing, talk to the birds, etc, etc. Now that we have the neighbors that come with the riverhouse, all those people must think I'm crazy. For years when I'm leaving somewhere I've got in the habit of singing the first few lines of Jack of Diamonds. (I'm not a great singer} It's a habit now, so when I do my midnight rambles I still do it. I do try to wait until I get out by the gate so it won't be quite as abrupt for all the yappy dogs across the river. 

This is not the exact version I sing, but it's close.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 8, 2021)

308a : song of the day ,1 pick !!!






“don’t let that speed limit slow U down “


----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> I've lived without neighbors for so long, I talk to myself, sing, talk to the birds, etc, etc. Now that we have the neighbors that come with the riverhouse, all those people must think I'm crazy. For years when I'm leaving somewhere I've got in the habit of singing the first few lines of Jack of Diamonds. (I'm not a great singer} It's a habit now, so when I do my midnight rambles I still do it. I do try to wait until I get out by the gate so it won't be quite as abrupt for all the yappy dogs across the river.
> 
> This is not the exact version I sing, but it's close.


Jack of Hearts is a higher hand


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 9, 2021)

This is my song dedicated to this fucked up week


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 10, 2021)

Good morning/good day 
It's time for some Traffic/Steve Winwood is in my mind


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 10, 2021)

Clean up the ghetto.


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm pretty fucking high/stoned right now & these guy's came to my mind


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 10, 2021)

Yea, I'm burning one & boogying right now listening too this 
Ah, the good old days 
(sing Grace, sing  )


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 10, 2021)

have a great day!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 11, 2021)

It's fucking 6 AM in the morning & I just had my 1st drink/puff because I am so distraught.
This has been a really, really fucked up week/last year & I see little hope on the fucking horizon
Anyway, this guy makes me smile, & that's good enough for the moment


----------



## topcat (Jan 11, 2021)

It ain't perfect (Rand Paul), but it has a lot to do with today. This is from 1969, remember.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 11, 2021)

Yea, we need a fucking Messiah again, like right fucking now.
Pray for Joe Biden


----------



## topcat (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> have a great day!


UB 40 is shown in the picture, but the song is actually Dreadlock Holiday by 10cc. [ mach II ]


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 11, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> UB 40 is shown in the picture, but the song is actually Dreadlock Holiday by 10cc. [ mach II ]


I love Ska/Reggae
These guy's were/are cool


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 12, 2021)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS BAND/SONG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 12, 2021)

injinji said:


>


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Flashbacks


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 13, 2021)

Smile!


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## SisterMooo (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 14, 2021)

Oops


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm really, really fucking distressed/pissed off right now
Fucking Trump & his supporters/enablers have won/killed me
I guess I feel hopeless
Fucking sad, right?
Yea, it definitely fucking is
These are some good songs, anyway
Stay strong/peace out


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm really, really fucking distressed/pissed off right now
> Fucking Trump & his supporters/enablers have won/killed me
> I guess I feel hopeless
> Fucking sad, right?
> ...


Keep strong,
This too shall pass.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 15, 2021)

20-21 sent to test us.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## SisterMooo (Jan 15, 2021)

My eyes are always looking to the skies......
A Check off my Bucket List when I saw Daniel Lanois preform this Live...... 
#Blessed


----------



## Mr Hill (Jan 15, 2021)

This is the song for today


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

Happy birthday Ronnie.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2021)

“Walk on “


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 15, 2021)

17 yes, damn I miss you man.


----------



## Star Dog (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm hard pushed to pick a favourite from Breakfast In America, here's the full album.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 15, 2021)

I loved/love this guy
RIP, Joe


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 16, 2021)

Turn it the FUCK UP!!!!!!1


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 16, 2021)

This is a great song/band
RIP Stuart, your loved/missed


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 16, 2021)

Here's another
Get off 'ur arses & dance


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's another
> Get off 'ur arses & dance


Evening sir. Opened a new track tonight for me. Apologies in advance. Music is good.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Turn it the FUCK UP!!!!!!1


In California, we're in about the 9th year of drought, but with all that's happening, it isn't a priority.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

Phill Spector died yesterday
Phil Spector, “Wall of Sound” Producer Convicted of Murder, Dies at 80 (msn.com)
A madman/genius/murderer?
Oh, yea, definitely, without a doubt.
This is a good tune he produced (I'll see ya in Hell Phill  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

This is very cool, in my opinion
at 19:00 or so, Paul sings Blackbird.
DO NOT MISS IT/FUCKING EPIC!!!!
Also, Helter Skelter at 40:00


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

Will we ever, ever, see the fucking light?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Will we ever, ever, see the fucking light?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

It's time for more Bob


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday, MLK!




And thank you Stevie Wonder for helping to create a holiday in his memory.


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Sol Homar; yikes, she's good to look at!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 18, 2021)

This is a very fucking good/great story
















Who's better?
Does it matter?
Both fucking great, right?
Peace out/stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 18, 2021)

Gotta put this in
My favorite rendition


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 18, 2021)

This is the "Bruce" playing in my Homeland
Very nice, indeed


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Star Dog (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2021)

This is a very good interview


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2021)

Gotta put this in here
Fuck Trump/see ya fucking later!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2021)

Ah, fuck it
One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2021)

injinji said:


>


 I love that guy/this song


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2021)

Yea, it's a fucking Mad World, that's for fucking sure 
Good fucking band


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, it's a fucking Mad World, that's for fucking sure
> Good fucking band


This one at least keeps the pride alive. 

Evening sir.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2021)

I loved/love this guy
Pure genius


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I loved/love this guy
> Pure genius


For some reason this one always stood out to me. (from Joe's Garage Act II)


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 21, 2021)

It's time for some Neil in my mind, I need the fucking relief


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 21, 2021)

1 more


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)

My fav NY&CH tune.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2021)

It's time for some some John/Creedence


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2021)

One more


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> One more


Evening sir. 

Debating busting out the 100 proof and killing some of what ales me. Antibiotics aint doing it. LOL. 

Posted before. But still looking for a gator. Hard with the ice. But they keep a comin'. 

Humor people. Only thing they can't take or tax.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 22, 2021)

She's a fucking GODDESS!!!! in my mind.
Rickie Lee Jones
If your not familiar with her, find her & enjoy, it will be worth the effort


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 23, 2021)

Take your time & listen to this, it will be worth it


----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 23, 2021)

Ok, it's time for some John


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 23, 2021)

This band is my muse


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This band is my muse


Here's another
They're Irishmen, so that's a good start 
Good fucking band
Cheers!!!


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2021)

Good morning 
It's time for some OMD, which beside the Beatles, is my favorite band, I think 
















Have a nice/great fucking day


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2021)

One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2021)

Ah, feck it
Another one, and let's all dance together, right fucking now!!!
Are you into it?
Very cool
Do it


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


This is my favorite Irish revolutionary song






Easter Sunday, 1916, we fucked up the Britsh & finally regained our country
Very cool, indeed


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 24, 2021)

Who hasn't been there,


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 24, 2021)

How could I forget The Blue Nile one of the top bands in the world, from Glasgow.
From 25 years ago.


----------



## injinji (Jan 24, 2021)

Happy birthday John.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2021)

It's time for some Roxy/Brian


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 24, 2021)

Ok, one more


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 24, 2021)

Van is always good for stony Sunday.


----------



## injinji (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

This was a very, very cool band


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

This might be my favorite song of all time
I really, really connect/identify with it
Yea, I'm a single drop of rain


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2021)

Just how I feel today


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 25, 2021)

Miss this nutter


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 25, 2021)

Eclectic, pioneered the echoplex.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This was a very, very cool band


This band was very good also 






The producers over sold the tickets & the NYC fire department shut the show down, but the Clash instead of bailing out & saying fuck it, they played 14 shows in a row in 2 weeks in Bonds
I was fortunate enough to attend the last show.
This was their last song of their last performance on that gig, which was/is my favorite
It made my night 
Fucking EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

One more
Good people
I thank you


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

I lied
2 more


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

Yea, the fucking whiskey is flowing now indeed, & I fucking love it (my liver ain't happy though/fuck it  )


----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

This is an old Irish revolutionary song well done


----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok, one more


You forgot one.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ok, one more


Make that 2


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Make that 2


Thanks, I never heard/saw this


----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Thanks, I never heard/saw this


It's so good. I'll just leave it there.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You forgot one.


Bob wrote it, he was good
Brian performed it & was very good, indeed.
But, Jimi owns it


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

I love this band/tune/time in my life


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Due to sciatic issues about to force prescription poison, the ever growing list of should be done and in need of a reset. 

Let it vent when needed. 

Best rest of your day possible to all of you. Be on another tangent soon.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

It's time for some Joe/Clash


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for some Joe/Clash


Still in my devices. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Still in my devices. LOL.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I was fortunate enough to see Joe Strummer & the Clash 3 times.
Indelible memories.
RIP Joe, see ya soon/you were very, very cool 
Here's some more


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I was fortunate enough to see Joe Strummer & the Clash 3 times.
> Indelible memories.
> RIP Joe, see ya soon/you were very, very cool
> Here's some more


Did some stray cats and just touching down with this long, but worthwhile video.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

This is a cool video/song
God Bless America!!!!
Fuck Yea!!!


----------



## printer (Jan 25, 2021)

If you pay attention,






Aww... what the heck.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 25, 2021)

printer said:


> If you pay attention,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool band
Thanks for the turn on/keep it up


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Okay passengers. We are at altitude and are now free to move about the cabin.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

Still like this.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

And the paste I intended.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2021)

I fucking love Canada/Canadians
This band is one reason why


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2021)

Ok, one more
Support them/buy/download something


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)

Lost in the supermarket has sublime lyrics.




Jimdamick said:


> I was fortunate enough to see Joe Strummer & the Clash 3 times.
> Indelible memories.
> RIP Joe, see ya soon/you were very, very cool
> Here's some more


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2021)

From the early 80's, chug along on guitar if you want. Air guitar is OK.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 26, 2021)

printer said:


> From the early 80's, chug along on guitar if you want. Air guitar is OK.


Just can't get the strumming right ffs.


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2021)

And for a little bit of attitude from the late 70's. Haven't heard it in 30 years. Shame their live concert has such crappy audio, just blew the place apart when they came to town.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2021)

When they played together, Jimi played bass.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I fucking love Canada/Canadians
> This band is one reason why


Try a fly in fishing trip in Northern Saskatchewan or grandparents bringing you back to USA without birth certificates. Not so fond. But still enjoy most. 

Perspective. About to go audiophile. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> When they played together, Jimi played bass.


I saw him at Madison Square Garden in NYC in 1973 when he was the opening act for Crosby,Stills, Nash & Young
He kicked their asses   
His brother wasn't too shabby either






This is my favorite memory of him


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I saw him at Madison Square Garden in NYC in 1973 when he was the opening act for Crosby,Stills, Nash & Young
> He kicked their asses
> His brother wasn't too shabby either
> 
> ...


Speaking of CSN&Y, I love this fucking song 
Turn it up!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2021)

One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 26, 2021)

It's time for some of these guy's


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Peace


----------



## printer (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

Today is my 65th birthday (I'm not really 119, I was drunk when I entered that on my profile page/shocking, right?  )
I fucking made it, in despite of all the projections & efforts on my part to not make it here
Anyway, I'm happy 
This is my Song of the Day


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Jimdamick

Slàinte mhath


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Happy Birthday @Jimdamick
> 
> Slàinte mhath


Gotta put this in
Good band/song


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

And because time is relative.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Gotta put this in
> Good band/song


The greatest band.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> The greatest band.


For fucking sure   
No doubt in my mind


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> And because time is relative.


I love BAD


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

This one's for me Jim


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love BAD


Me too


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

And a question from another Jim, it's a good song in a way lol, it's just a bit like the first rap guy, Rex Harrison.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

I. Hate. That. I. Love. JD.
Rip Michael


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I. Hate. That. I. Love. JD.
> Rip Michael


Not available on my country what was it?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Not available on my country what was it?


Inxs Afterglow


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

My wife is beautiful


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I. Hate. That. I. Love. JD.
> Rip Michael


Tragic shit, him passing
But that's life, right?
But, I'm dancing/toasting to his memory right now, so that's really all that fucking matters in the end, right?


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Inxs Afterglow


He was brilliant love the guy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Tragic shit, him passing
> But that's life, right?
> But, I'm dancing/toasting to his memory right now, so that's really all that fucking matters in the end, right?


Our own devils get us every time. Might as well dance...


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

With Michael they were such a brilliant band,.new sensation, Kick was a.humdinger of an album.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> With Michael they were such a brilliant band,.new sensation, Kick was a.humdinger of an album.


I saw inxs open for the Go-Gos in 1984. No one knew what the INXS meant on my concert shirt


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Might as well dance...


Sorta like this ? (  )


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Sorta like this ? (  )


You know I have a disco ball in my kitchen right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> With Michael they were such a brilliant band,.new sensation, Kick was a.humdinger of an album.


He was sadly a lonely guy it seems who was just looking for love, like the rest of us.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Shit that concert was almost 40 years ago!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yep, one day you realise, love is what it's all about, madness like but it's true.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok my song of the day...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Yep, one day you realise, love is what it's all about, madness like but it's true.


Yea, right?
Some food/sustenance, but love is all you really need essentially at the end of the day


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2021)

The Pursuit of Happiness from Love Junk, killer album start to finish.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

These were cool bands


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Today is my 65th birthday (I'm not really 119, I was drunk when I entered that on my profile page/shocking, right?  )
> I fucking made it, in despite of all the projections & efforts on my part to not make it here
> Anyway, I'm happy
> This is my Song of the Day


Happy birthday. You are about a week shy of 5 years older than I am.


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> Happy birthday. You are about a week shy of 5 years older than I am.


I wish you many, many, more healthy/happy/prosperous years 
I'm raising a glass toasting/burning a bowl at this moment for your success at attaining that @injinji
Cheers!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

injinji said:


>


This was their best song, in my mind at least


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This was their best song, in my mind at least


That is a good one, but there are about 100 different best Dead songs, not even getting into cuts. But this is my favorite one about situational ethics. Listen to the end to get the moral of the story.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

This is 2nd


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

So we’re 55, 60 and 65. Awesome.


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is 2nd


There are no bad cuts on this greatest hits album. Especially for the casual fan.


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> So we’re 55, 60 and 65. Awesome.


Stepping stones.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone else like Bach?
I love that motherfucker
Smoking my pipe/sipping whiskey at this moment listening to this
Life is good


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Anyone like Bach?
> I love that motherfucker
> Smoking my pipe/sipping whiskey at this moment listening to this
> Life is good


I’m a baroque kinda girl.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m a baroque kinda girl.


Like this sweetheart?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

printer said:


>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)

Waiting for mine


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 27, 2021)

Had to switch up going to do some transplanting lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

Finally sussed out why my vids haven't recognised.


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


>


She ended up in a link in the side of a page while I was looking for artists. I went down the rabbit hole and relived part of the 80's. She was a breakthrough artist like no other. Another person that did not achieve quite the fame but who without we might not have gotten AC DC with Bon Scott.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


Yeah a good one.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm dancing right now/are you?
If not, get the fuck up & do so
It's good for you


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

1 more (I love this band  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

Bobby performing for a bunch of drunken Scots
Priceless


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

I like that/this song


----------



## printer (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 27, 2021)

I love this fucker


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 28, 2021)

America's most blunted- MADVILLAIN


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2021)

It's Blind Melon time 
















Have a nice/wonderful day


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


I love that fucking band


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m a baroque kinda girl.


My Jazz NPR station plays 5-6 hours of classical shows on Sunday morning. The one day a week I turn away.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Song of the day


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love that fucking band


Says video unavailable, us poor cousins up here. In terms of Simple minds, I walked into a hole in the wall record shop (feeling so old now) back in the day and I was looking around. A scary dude, guess he worked there, said "Do you want a good record?" and pointed to the one on disply. I felt I had to buy it. At some point in time the first and second Simple Minds albums was on one side of a 90 minute cassette with the first two Japan albums was on the other side. (I left a track or two off of the albums to fit) That was my go to tape as well as one with the first three Tom Petty albums on one. Had the first few albums of the Clash tape, a Nick Lowe and Rockpile/Dave Edmunds tape. Teenage Head, Kate Bush, The Beat Farmers. Exile on Main Street and the Little Feet live album to round it off. Then assorted mix tapes but always had these in the car.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2021)

Some more Blind Melon
I love this band/song
I hope you like it


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 28, 2021)

Should be glorious dawn.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 28, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love that fucking band



One of my favorites. I was listening to these guys back when they first hit the scene. I cranked this song.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> One of my favorites. I was listening to these guys back when they first hit the scene. I cranked this song.


This is a shout out to Jim Kerr's ex-wife, Chrissie Hynde


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jim Kerr's and Liam's and Mr Jeremy Healy's ex patsy kensit got me to here somehow

How, I haven't a clue and wtf


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'll get in on this...


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 28, 2021)

PanamaRed63 said:


> I'll get in on this...


Wish I could give more than love, absolutely beautiful.

You reckon shes had a few snifters?

Welcome to RUI @PanamaRed63


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 28, 2021)

Nina Simone Go to hell


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Jan 28, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Wish I could give more than love, absolutely beautiful.
> 
> You reckon shes had a few snifters?
> 
> Welcome to RUI @PanamaRed63


Yea, she was riding that horse. LOL 
Thanks for the welcome...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> One of my favorites. I was listening to these guys back when they first hit the scene. I cranked this song.


I knew them from their first two albums, never heard the third one where they were feeling around for their direction then they came to town for Sons and Fascination, 1981. I didn't know what to expect, the concert was in a hall in our art gallery that held 250-300 people. The PA was more than adequate for the size of room so it was not barely breaking a sweat. It was a good volume but sounded really clean, the sound just floated above us, immersing us. I wish I could say I could remember more of the concert (hey), but still remember first hearing this song and another which the guitar had the same sound as Fleetwood Mac, Edge of Seventeen. And then this song came on.


----------



## printer (Jan 28, 2021)

Each of these guys are worth seeing on their own with their regular bands.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

PanamaRed63 said:


> I'll get in on this...


This is pretty good also


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

It's time for some Joni


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

Prince do yourself a favour, sorry have to use a different server to load these.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 29, 2021)

Having a fantastic day. Bright, cold and sunny with fresh snow.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

Like fellow glaswegian John Martyn this act is all about love and hope.


----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for some Joni


----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2021)

A chance to work on our transitive verbs.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> A chance to work on our transitive verbs.


This is the best rendition, no doubt in my fucked up mind at least
I love Steve Winwood


----------



## printer (Jan 29, 2021)

injinji said:


> A chance to work on our transitive verbs.


How about adjectives?


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

Definitely time for some more Steve/Traffic


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

Stevie Winwood played keyboards on Small Hours by John Martyn, I think it's ranked as Islands number 1

"And there's nothing left worth knowing
And it's time you should be going
While you see a chance
Take it
Find romance
Fake it
Because it's all on you"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Prince do yourself a favour, sorry have to use a different server to load these.


This was his best performance
Fucking magnificent/awesome
RIP Prince & thanks for the memories


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This was his best performance
> Fucking magnificent/awesome
> RIP Prince & thanks for the memories


Amazing talent in that one. Just too much treble for my taste in music to move to. LOL.

Good evening sir.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Good evening sir.


And a good evening too you 
Try to stay safe & the next bowl you burn, think of me
I'm burning one now, thinking of you
All is good then right?
Peace out brother


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> And a good evening too you
> Try to stay safe & the next bowl you burn, think of me
> I'm burning one now, thinking of you
> All is good then right?
> Peace out brother


I'll roll a N.L. for us as we roll. I'm feeling better. Tens unit is S&M thing. But more fun than not. Sinus thing going away. I can breathe. 
Always good if I'm poking someone. Bad when they are poking me to check for life signs. LMAO. 
Keep the hits rolling. Learning from all.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

It's Friday.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

And I'm hitting the defib..


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And I'm hitting the defib..


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This was his best performance
> Fucking magnificent/awesome
> RIP Prince & thanks for the memories



I'd rather have the album musicology.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

Ben Poole feat.Layla Zoe


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

Anyone else have an odd occurrence of military hugheys and chinooks flying over at low levels of late? Not normal here. Daily for about a week. Multiples some days. And in groups. Headed for Chicago as seen. But now playing this.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Ben Poole feat.Layla Zoe


I like. Won't tag [email protected]#k. Sorry.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

Back before the madness.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


She reminds me of her 






Add on one tune
I saw her once in 1980 in this tiny club in downtown NYC & this is exactlly what she was like
A SUPERSTAR!!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> She reminds me of her


My cat posted this. Damn keyboard kitty.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

Ah, one more


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

This is her best song


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

I just want to share with you this awesome, awesome group of Irish musicians






It's a wee bit long, but worth listening too/watching, at least I think so 
Put the sound up & pretend your in Ireland for a little while
Not a bad idea, me thinks, as I pack my bowl 
I think you'll like it
Cheers


----------



## printer (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't know how popular these guys are out and about.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

It's time in my mind for some Sly


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

printer said:


>


U/A!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> U/A!


I had to change to a Canadian server to watch that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I had to change to a Canadian server to watch that


I can't get Cumcast/F'N-ME. To work here. And I don't speak Canadian. LMAO.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 29, 2021)

I have bought Cyberghost.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2021)

white punks on dope


----------



## xtsho (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

Interesting


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 30, 2021)

Love me some Belita Woods,1969.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 30, 2021)

43 years later(2012), so much soul.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 30, 2021)

Wake up sleepy heads.


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 30, 2021)

Theme song for the site?


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Jan 30, 2021)

Feeling a little blue today... Divorce papers are in.

*Donny Hathaway - A Song For You*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

PanamaRed63 said:


> Feeling a little blue today... Divorce papers are in.
> 
> *Donny Hathaway - A Song For You*


Sorry 
Or
Congratulations


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## PanamaRed63 (Jan 30, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sorry
> Or
> Congratulations


Yup, mixed feelings for sure...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

It's Covenant time


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

I love this band


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

This is my favorite VNV song

Turn it up


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is my favorite VNV song
> 
> Turn it up


A draw puff and pull as I extend this toast. " May you live as long as you want. And never want for as long as you live." 

Stolen but fitting.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)

HMMMMM????? Glitches we have. Stong disruptions I detect. LMAO


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> HMMMMM????? Glitches we have. Stong disruptions I detect. LMAO


This connects
Which version do you prefer/ like ? (  )
















( I love me fecking Irish whiskey/Irish music (but I guess I might be biased  )


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This connects
> Which version do you prefer/ like ? (  )


I love my metal and even the sellouts. But 1 & 3 both work. More involving. 

Irish music always raises glasses or sword. Fortunately in toast of late.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


My father & I walked into this pub for a snack & a pint way back when, like in 1970, in this very small town, Doolin, County Clare, Ireland & sat in a corner booth.
One by one, all these gentlemen started to sit around us, like elbow to elbow, & I'm like, what the fuck?, go sit somewhere else, why invade my space?
Then, they all pulled instruments out from underneath their coats/bags & started to play & basically this is what ensued for the next four hours.
One of my fondest memories


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

Ah, feck it
Some more Irish music
Get up & dance 
Pretend your Irish for a moment, you'll feel better, for at least that moment (It actually sucks being Irish, seeing as we mostly are depressed drunkards/sad fucking fact/just read our literature/music


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

Not that I'm biased (I am  ), but I love the fucking Irish.
A cool/nice group of people.
If you get the opportunity, visit there.
I guarantee you'll like it


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm really, really into this band today, if you might not have noticed.
I'm screaming/singing these songs right now.
They're good tunes
Peace out/stay safe/I love you


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)

Over dramatized snow storm just starting here. Radar dark blue for hours. Too wrong on many fronts. But 4-5" inches at most. But hitting shuffle as I space out to the picture widow. 

Peace all.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Theme song for the site?


That's good, but I would prefer this






or this 






Much better


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> That's good, but I would prefer this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do love classical. Need the flatline classics and true legends of rock as it was intended. 

Enjoy it. . Not a roller coaster of changes and tempos.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm pretty high/fucked up right now.
I just want to share my moment/mind
Anyone else like this guy?
I fucking love him


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

Good morning 
It's time for some more Irish music
These people/person's are good/fucking great 
















Cheers & have a wonderful fecking day!!!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 31, 2021)

What's your favorite Irish whisky Jimdamick?
I love whisky, I drink mostly Scotch, but I've been interested in getting into Irish whiskeys. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> What's your favorite Irish whisky Jimdamick?
> I love whisky, I drink mostly Scotch, but I've been interested in getting into Irish whiskeys. Any suggestions?


I drink Tullamore Dew personally, it's cheaper than Jameson, which is my actual favorite, but expensive.
Powers is a good whiskey also
Buy a bottle of Tullamore, you'll be happy
Cheers/Slantie


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I drink Tullamore Dew personally, it's cheaper than Jameson, which is my actual favorite, but expensive.
> Powers is a good whiskey also
> Buy a bottle of Tullamore, you'll be happy
> Cheers/Slantie


 Will do.
Cheers/Slaintie!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 31, 2021)

Melancholy morning. Thinking of a brother gone astray, but loved him anyway. Fuck my feelings.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 31, 2021)

Single pot stilled !


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 31, 2021)

[



]


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 31, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> What's your favorite Irish whisky Jimdamick?
> I love whisky, I drink mostly Scotch, but I've been interested in getting into Irish whiskeys. Any suggestions?


Powers and also Bushmills, Green Spot is okay, slainte


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

This guy is good (beautiful guitar work)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This guy is good (beautiful guitar work)


These guy's are better though


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

Yea, I know I posted this before
It's redundant
Tough shit/I love it


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

It's time for some more Willie 





















   (I love that fucker/we are soul mates  )


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> These guy's are better though


Saw Willie twice at the Windsor casino. Roll me up and smoke me when I die comes to mind.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

One more time for this song, me thinks at this moment 
Let's fucking dance


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

This is funny 
A bunch of drunken Irish colleens singing farewell to the pub


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

These guy's are me
They really are


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

I love classical Irish music, such as this (She kicks ass  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

Here's some more & I hope you don't mind, but if you do, I really don't give a fuck


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

Good band/tune
Turn it up & burn one


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 1, 2021)

Who is your idle

For me it's the indisputable John Martyn.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for some more Willie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he looked so unhappy in the monkey suit.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone else like these guys?
















I hope so


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

injinji said:


> he looked so unhappy in the monkey suit.


Yea, & it must have been a bitch to find good weed back then


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 1, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Who is your idle
> 
> For me it's the indisputable John Martyn.


If your asking me, Monet/Van Gogh/Hendrix/Marley/Dwayne/Bach/Chopin/Beethoven & at this moment, Stuart


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## PanamaRed63 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 1, 2021)

What the heck, one more if you got through that one.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

A message from our sponsor, nineteen sixty eight. . . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## 23b (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

This is a very good rendition of what might be my most favorite song of all time


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

I can really, realy relate to this song


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

Anyone know/like this bad?
They're a lttle dark, but fucking great 
















I relate


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


This song works well with that one, me thinks 






Ah feck it, some more Irish singers/people can't be bad, right?


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2021)

Kind of miss it.


----------



## Star Dog (Feb 2, 2021)

Anyone listened to hipsway from around the mid 80s?


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

It's Donovan time


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


Him & this guy were my gods in 1977
Good memories


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

One more Lou/gotta do it (this is my favorite song that he wrote  )


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 2, 2021)

Sirius Chill just started playing this lady. She's kinda hot too.


----------



## topcat (Feb 2, 2021)

"The world is a car and you're the crash test dummy."


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


He reminds me of this guy


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

Gotta add this 
Hopefully it stays up 






Peace out/stay safe & strong


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Gotta add this
> Hopefully it stays up
> 
> 
> ...


This moved me.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

Ah, fuck it
I put this song in before with a different mindset, but now I just want to enjoy it & the artist that performs it.
Fucking beautiful/magnificent, isn't it ?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> This moved me.


Pretty cool right   
Fuck yea, we will survive!!!!
Peace out brother


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

This is/was a good band in my opinion


----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is/was a good band in my opinion


One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

It's definitely fucking time for this guy in head


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

One more Dave Mason song
This one will be sung at my funeral


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

I love this man/artist/song


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 2, 2021)

1 more (He's fucking magnificent, isn't he?)


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

I love this band/song 






This has better audio


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


Man, oh man, when I was 10 I was in love with her


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Some more


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Good morning 
It's Janis time (I wish I could have met her personally/She had a good soul, that was obviousI/ I love her  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

This is a good tune/band


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

One more from Woodstock


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

You shouldn't worry.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning
> It's Janis time (I wish I could have met her personally/She had a good soul, that was obviousI/ I love her  )


She reminds me of her
Both fucking fabulous/great
Rest in peace girls
You made me smile


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> She reminds me of her
> Both fucking fabulous/great


And also her


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> She reminds me of her
> Both fucking fabulous/great


Miss her so much, bladdered or not.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 3, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


>


forgive me but Tina's version is the shit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Miss her so much, bladdered or not.


Yea, she was fucking great
Too much fame/too early
She couldn't handle it, unfortunately it seemed.
Two more


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 3, 2021)

Wa


Jimdamick said:


> Yea, she was fucking great
> Too much fame/too early
> She couldn't handle it, unfortunately it seemed.
> Two more


Wasn't the fame mate.
We all have demons.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Wa
> 
> Wasn't the fame mate.
> We all have demons.


Sad, but so very true


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 3, 2021)

Sliante


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ever experience this emotion?
I have
Cool song


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


Lowell George, fuck yea!!!!!
Now you got me started


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 3, 2021)

Human League time


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

It's Mountain time 
Do any of you remember them?
I do
Fucking awesome  (Yea, I saw them @ Randall's Island  )


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


Right back at ya


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

UB40 time 





















Cool band, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

One more


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 4, 2021)

lol


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 4, 2021)

from their best album


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's Mountain time
> Do any of you remember them?
> I do
> Fucking awesome  (Yea, I saw them @ Randall's Island  )


Two more


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

It's Florence time 
















And may God bless you on your path sister 

Florence + The Machine’s Florence Welch Celebrates 7 Years Of Sobriety (msn.com)


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

One more (She's awesome, right?)


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

I like this song
I think maybe I shouldn't because it's kinda like a fucked topic.
Fuck it
I like it


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll balance it with this one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll balance it with this one


Good evening to all. And a pull for my MI grumpy old men. 
Wrenched back pulling snoro toe thrower down. Removed the first 5" of our real winter day. Broken, want to do bad things to bad people. So, spamming you folks. Music saving my arse. 

peace and humor folks. After the release through peaceful means. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 4, 2021)

Feck/fuck it
I love her
Here's another


----------



## printer (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

It's OMD time
This was my 1st electronic band
Beforehand, I just listened to guitars/blues
It was a good find, I think 
















Have a nice/wonderful day


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's OMD time
> This was my 1st electronic band
> Beforehand, I just listened to guitars/blues
> It was a good find, I think
> ...


One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

Ah, feck/fuck it
One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

Let's do some INXS
Why the fuck not?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

Some more UB40
Have a great day!!!


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2021)

A little ditty.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

Any one else like these guy's?
I love them


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

One more


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

Two versions of one of my favorite songs


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 5, 2021)

I love these guys
Two more


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 5, 2021)

Over a foot here and waiting for the lake effect at at minus 10F wind chill. Feels like normal. 

It's only cabin fever folks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4817739


Hope you are well. Just watching the snow pile up. Better here than I have been.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Got snowed in yesterday now the wind and cold 12 degrees outside wind chill -20


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got snowed in yesterday now the wind and cold 12 degrees outside wind chill -20View attachment 4817742View attachment 4817743


Close to 18" in 30 hours. Lake hasn't kicked in yet. Minus wind chills since yesteray. Sub zero actual and 40 mph winds for the next 24- 36 hrs. Just winter here. Enjoying top shelf, freeze dried and freezer cured for 6 weeks, blond hash on top of wicked good Snow Temple. And we are stocked for days. LOL. All good. 

Enjoy a musical buzz in this one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Do you know Iron Mountain I got some of the best Northern Lights Out of every smoke from up there


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

That kid is impressive thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

if you like good sound should check this out


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you know Iron Mountain I got some of the best Northern Lights Out of every smoke from up there


Half bred Youper here. Family in Iron Mountain. Living as a troll now. And I got some Northern Lights that are really bright. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

I used to top trees up there and back in my younger days


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Half bred Youper here. Family in Iron Mountain. Living as a troll now. And I got some Northern Lights that are really bright. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Net lag. Meant to post this. LmAO!!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I used to top trees up there and back in my younger days


I just kept the wood pile and bin full. Chores. Good ole days.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Was working out of a company in Wausaukee Wisconsin I used to go out to Iron Mountain on the weekends


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4817756


Hate additional reminders. But love the song. Hence the like.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was working out of a company in Wausaukee Wisconsin I used to go out to Iron Mountain on the weekends


Only cause you could drive here. LOL. Workd a ton around Takonsha and just north in WI. Always had to drive. No petrol products on ferries.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only cause you could drive here. LOL. Workd a ton around Takonsha and just north in WI. Always had to drive. No petrol products on ferries.


I should probably say Kenosha. Most people don't know the immigrant term. Exploitation in the middle of farms.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

Will a good song and a blow make it better


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Will a good song and a blow make it better View attachment 4817760View attachment 4817761


I love it. Sadly are you offering a guide book for the wife???

Laugh man. All we own.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

If only a book existed and if I could come up with that book I'd be a millionaire


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4817763


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4817764


Classical to death metal and whatever they are calling the other crazy stuff is in my head. Open my horizons with unknowns and locals.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)

I am of the same mind from Death Metal classical all Realms of music


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I am of the same mind from Death Metal classical all Realms of musicView attachment 4817765


And I'm here cause of you. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4817771


I will look into this. Jamming at the moment. Ghost chickens in the sky. Laugh every time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 6, 2021)

This glitch is getting old. Here is my post. HMM?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4817747if you like good sound should check this out


Fuck yea!!!!!
Jeff Beck?
He is my man
Let's go


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

It's time for some Bob


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

One more Bob tune (I love this fucking song  )


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 6, 2021)

“Where have all the good times gone “


----------



## xtsho (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

It's Carlos Santana time 
















Enjoy your day (Fuck yea, right?)


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

I like this tune
I can relate to it 
Unfortunately, I'm in too fucking deep
Fucking sad in my mind


----------



## printer (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)

birthday boy. . . .


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

I saw this guy in a club in Manhattan as the opening act for the Psychedelic Furs/The Cure in 1980.
He tore the house down
Best act of the night
A true artist/showman, no doubt about it


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)

And one to amaze with.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 7, 2021)

“I want some toooooo “


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

Been a while for these also.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

It's Roy time


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 8, 2021)

1236a : my next SOTD is up ,get it !!!

GET ALL OF IT !


----------



## topcat (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2021)

Heard this for a second time, did not care for. This one should be better.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

topcat said:


>


South of I-10? How'd he know where I live?


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

It's Dave Mason time in my mind


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


>


I love that band
This is also good


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

But this is my favorite song by them


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

I like this also


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

Beck time


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 9, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love that band


 Me too.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2021)

Birthday girl.


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2021)

enlightenment


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

topcat said:


> enlightenment


----------



## xtsho (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's OMD time
> This was my 1st electronic band
> Beforehand, I just listened to guitars/blues
> It was a good find, I think
> ...


They live a few miles away, watched them a lot in the eighties.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> They live a few miles away, watched them a lot in the eighties.


I saw them twice, once in New York City in 1980 & the last time in Philadelphia 3 years ago after driving for 3 hours to see them
One of my most favorite bands
I fucking love them 
Did you know that this is always their last song played during their show/acts?
It's a tradition
They love it/so do I
This is the one


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)

One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)

Fuck it
Another one (my favorite  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)

This a good tune/band, me thinks


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)

Awesome band
Buy their music and support them
God bless Canada


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 10, 2021)

printer said:


>


I love that man/instrument


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

This ia a cool set


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 11, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This ia a cool set


Some more Dickie & Brian 
















Have a wonderful day/life


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)

An ex band member with Billy Connellynas and guitarist Tam Harvey, humblebums I think they were called. Listen to big change in the weather, he's slating Billy.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

New band.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 12, 2021)

Fucking great bass player/band (I also admired the drummer blowing bubbles with his chewing gum/Nice 
Perfection


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2021)

RIP, Chick 








Chick Corea, Jazz Pianist Who Expanded the Possibilities of the Genre, Dead at 79


Keyboardist helped Miles Davis usher in the fusion revolution and founded his own game-changing groups, including Return to Forever




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 12, 2021)

Early George Clinton(1969), drenched in sweat, trippn' balls.


----------



## topcat (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking great bass player/band (I also admired the drummer blowing bubbles with his chewing gum/Nice
> Perfection


For several years I listened to nothing but jam bands. Not so much anymore. Just don't have the time.


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Bob time


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 13, 2021)

Some more Bob


----------



## printer (Feb 13, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


>


And in my disappointment I realized this was not the song I thought it was (not to say there was anything wrong with the song). So I searched for songs with sweat in the title. No dice. And for some reason (pity perhaps), my brain spit out the word death. And somehow I came up with the song in a couple of minutes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Heh folks. I honestly regret my lack of participation the last few days. Got another abscessed tooth. Crashed hard on pain pills. Broke my foot and bruised my tail bone to start the list. But rocking still. And my boot is holding my foot better than this $439.79 blow up swim toy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

It's time to dance
Get the fuck up & do it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time to dance
> Get the fuck up & do it


Fuck you. I ain't getting up for anything less than a drink or wizz. Took my boot off. Stranded. LMAO. Enchant a green eyed trim girl for me in my absence. I'll handle the toast in the meantime.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Heh folks. I honestly regret my lack of participation the last few days. Got another abscessed tooth. Crashed hard on pain pills. Broke my foot and bruised my tail bone to start the list. But rocking still. And my boot is holding my foot better than this $439.79 blow up swim toy.


Sorry to hear about your predicaments 
I wish you the best


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fuck you. I ain't getting up for anything less than a drink or wizz. Took my boot off. Stranded. LMAO. Enchant a green eyed trim girl for me in my absence. I'll handle the toast in the meantime.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fuck you. I ain't getting up for anything less than a drink or wizz. Took my boot off. Stranded. LMAO. Enchant a green eyed trim girl for me in my absence. I'll handle the toast in the meantime.


OK, take it easy for awhile, then get the fuck up & do this


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> OK, take it easy for awhile, then get the fuck up & do this


TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> OK, take it easy for awhile, then get the fuck up & do this


You or anyone trust ever enter G.R?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

This is a fucking mint/excellent/magical set


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a fucking mint/excellent/magical set


One more, pure Neil (I love this fucking song/man  )


----------



## xtsho (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)

this one is dedicated to big knickers himself, you know who you are lmfao. go on freddie!!!!


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> . . . . . . . Crashed hard on pain pills. Broke my foot and bruised my tail bone to start the list. . . . . . .


Pain pills will lead to all kinds of unexpected shit. After I got into a wasp's nest and hurt my back jumping off a tractor, I was on pain pills. Also drank and smoked a fair amount, but. . . . . A girl I was dating was also my neighbor. We had broke up, but I thought it would be a good idea to walk behind her house just to see who's truck was parked there. I was wearing shorts, there were briars and I was feeling no pain. As in I didn't feel the briars scratching my legs up. Couple weeks later before all the cuts had healed, I went tubing. I swore I could keep my legs out of the river, but. . . . . I got a really bad infection that was touch and go there for a while. The moral of the story, if you are going to be stupid, wear long pants.


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

Because of my DVR settings I have been losing 1 ACL off the back end every time a new one recorded. This morning I'm recording some shows to DVD's so I can delete them. This is on atm.


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

This will do, for the moment,at least
Some Chrissie & Neil


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

Good band/song


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


>


Thread is song of the day..not 10 songs of the day...Wakeup.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

One more time (Why the fuck not?  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

UB40 time it seems in my mind
I hope it doesn't hurt you


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Thread is song of the day..not 10 songs of the day...Wakeup.


Very bad attitude
Just saying
Peace out/stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 14, 2021)

I just finished a bottle


----------



## Boru420 (Feb 15, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Thread is song of the day..not 10 songs of the day...Wakeup.


its songs of the day when im doing DJ. lol you are an alt account anyway


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 15, 2021)

1st post/tune today
Have a nice/great day


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)

Birthday boy


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)

Alphaville time
Enjoy


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)

One more (Get up & dance/I am/fuck yea  )


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)

Maybe my most favorite Band of all time, (next to the Beatles)
I'm not sure/all I know is that I fucking love tham


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)

One more OMD song (I promise  )


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2021)

My bad  out


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 16, 2021)

Also music is subjective


----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2021)

She plays the blue vein flute.


----------



## insomnia65 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## printer (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## bernie344 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)

Not too much of a moonshadow tonight. It was just a waxing crescent. I did get to watch it set and them rise above the horizon four or five times as I walked back from the river(gradually higher ground).


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)

This came around on the mp3 tonight.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)

This is good also


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 16, 2021)

One more


----------



## solakani (Feb 17, 2021)

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQYZFca0eLU

Missile
Provided to YouTube by Universal Music Group Missile · Dorothy ROCKISDEAD ℗ 2016 Roc Nation Records
```


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## sunni (Feb 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Don't go
> Present music
> It's that simple
> Peace out


no thats not how we act here. who are you to talk to someone like that?
thread closed. thanks for ruining your own thread with being rude for no reason


----------

